# 

## P_79

Witam

Proszę o opinie użytkowników powyższej oczyszczalni z użytkowania.


pozdrawiam

----------


## prz3kus

Ja jeszcze nie wkopałem wczoraj dotarła, nie wiem więc na razie jak działa, jednak przyznaje, że obsługa bardzo miła była w firmie eko-*** (nie będe robił reklamy )  :tongue: 
Z wkopaniem filozofii widzę nie ma jednak będę musiał dopytać fachowców z forum jak się zabrać za uruchomienie ile wody dolać itp.

Może mi ktoś powie w jakim celu są te gumy w środkowej komorze?  One pływać beda po wierzchu aby powietrze nie docierało czy po spodzie?

----------


## jumar78

Witam, 
Posiadają moi rodzice i jest ok. Ja się teraz buduje i też będę ją instalował. 
Słaby punkt to zegar czasowy. Szybko się psuje, koszt niewielki do zakupu w sklepie elektrycznym. Jak postoi bez załączonego napowietrzana zrobi się problem. Bakterie przestaną działać. Jak w każdej bakterie wrażliwe na żrącą chemie typu domestos oraz wyroby ropopochodne. 
Generalnie przy małej wprawie działa jak najbardziej poprawnie.

----------


## photos

Mam i użytkuje od okolo roku. Co tydzien zawsze sypie bakterie, chociaz wedlug producenta nie powinienem tak czesto. Ze srodkami chemicznymi w domu nie ma zadnych ograniczen, Nie kupujemy też zadnych specjalnych eko itp. Przez Cały rok działała bardzo dobrze timer dmuchawy rowniez. Miałem teraz przez dwa tygodnie gosci i Niestety przelali mi oczyszczalnie, Do tego niestety znalazłem chusteczki nieropuszczalne w wodzie co spowodowalo zatkanie przeplywu miedzy pierwsza komora a komora ze zlozem. Przyjechla szambiarka, wybrala wszystko, lacznie z chusteczkami itp. Napełniłem na nowo oczyszczalnie i zadalem bakterie, Czyli jak po pierwszym uruchomieniu, Zobaczymy jak bedzie dalej.
Te kształtki w srodkowej komorze sluza jako zloze biologiczne, a dokladniej tworzy sie ono na sciankach tych ksztaltek...podobno  :smile:

----------


## miro72

Kłaniam.
Jak wygląda w praktyce kwestia ewentualnej uciążliwości akustycznej oczyszczalni, o której pisze producent?
Planuję posadowić oczyszczalnię jakieś 8-9 metrów od okna sypialni. Niby niemało, ale jeszcze mogę wszystko przeorganizować.
Dlatego proszę o odpowiedzi, jak to u Was wygląda.
Z góry dziękuję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## WOJSKI

Ja mam sypialnię na piętrze od strony oczyszczalni i według mnie jest niesłyszalna. Jak chcesz sprawdzić jak hałasuje idź do sklepu gdzie mają duże akwaria tam również jest stosowana taka pompka  :smile:

----------


## miro72

> Ja mam sypialnię na piętrze od strony oczyszczalni i według mnie jest niesłyszalna. Jak chcesz sprawdzić jak hałasuje idź do sklepu gdzie mają duże akwaria tam również jest stosowana taka pompka


I to jest bardzo konkretna odpowiedź. 
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## mik37

Witam 
Też się przymierzam do tej oczyszczalni bo przekonała mnie ta 10 letnia gwarancja ku mojemu zdziwieniu na wszystko co jest wewnątrz oczyszczalni czyli na dmuchawę również. Ale mam pytanie do użytkowników. Zauważyłem że na zdjęciach  studnia chłonna  ma rurę odpowietrzającą. Tak nieśmiało zapytam : po jaką cholerę? Przecież to nie drenażówka  a taka wystająca rura będzie mnie tylko denerwować. Jeśli już ma być jakieś odpowietrzenie to nie wystarczy jakaś niewielka dziura w pokrywie?

----------


## WOJSKI

> Witam 
> Też się przymierzam do tej oczyszczalni bo przekonała mnie ta 10 letnia gwarancja ku mojemu zdziwieniu na wszystko co jest wewnątrz oczyszczalni czyli na dmuchawę również. Ale mam pytanie do użytkowników. Zauważyłem że na zdjęciach  studnia chłonna  ma rurę odpowietrzającą. Tak nieśmiało zapytam : po jaką cholerę? Przecież to nie drenażówka  a taka wystająca rura będzie mnie tylko denerwować. Jeśli już ma być jakieś odpowietrzenie to nie wystarczy jakaś niewielka dziura w pokrywie?


POczytaj dobrze gwarancję, pompa nie jest objęta 10-letnią gwarancją.
Podczas odpompywania ścieków do studni nadmiar powietrza uchodzi przez rurę zapobiegając jego sprężaniu, dodatkowo studnia jest "wietrzona" i pewnie jeszcze parę powodów by się znalazło, których nie wymieniłem.

----------


## mik37

Jeszcze nie mam oczyszczalni więc nie poczytam niestety. Dzwoniłem do firmy i Dobra Kobieta która odebrała tel upierała się że wszystko co jest wewnątrz oczyszczalni ma 10 lat gwarancji włącznie z wentylatorem którego są tak pewni bo podobno jeszcze żaden im się jeszcze  nie popsuł. Co do pompy to nie bardzo wiem o którą  Ci chodzi. Wydawało mi się że ścieki przepływają pod wpływem grawitacji. Więc albo nie doczytałem albo chodzi  o pompę do przepompowywania oczyszczonego ścieku jeśli ktoś ma studnie chłonną wyżej.U mnie na szczęście tak nie będzie. Wracając do studni chłonnej to wynika z tego że wystarczy jakiś mały otwór który musi byc drożny i tyle. Jedyny sens tej rury ze studni chłonnej jaki widzę to tylko zabezpieczenie wentylacji zimą po zasypaniu studzienki przez śnieg.

----------


## P_79

Witam

oczyszczalnia zamontowana jedyne co mnie zaciekawiło to nowszy sterownik do dmuchawy ma dwa tryby pracy normalny i ekonomiczny

pozdrawiam

----------


## rho

> Jeszcze nie mam oczyszczalni więc nie poczytam niestety. Dzwoniłem do firmy i Dobra Kobieta która odebrała tel upierała się że wszystko co jest wewnątrz oczyszczalni ma 10 lat gwarancji włącznie z wentylatorem którego są tak pewni bo podobno jeszcze żaden im się jeszcze  nie popsuł. Co do pompy to nie bardzo wiem o którą  Ci chodzi. Wydawało mi się że ścieki przepływają pod wpływem grawitacji. Więc albo nie doczytałem albo chodzi  o pompę do przepompowywania oczyszczonego ścieku jeśli ktoś ma studnie chłonną wyżej.U mnie na szczęście tak nie będzie. Wracając do studni chłonnej to wynika z tego że wystarczy jakiś mały otwór który musi byc drożny i tyle. Jedyny sens tej rury ze studni chłonnej jaki widzę to tylko zabezpieczenie wentylacji zimą po zasypaniu studzienki przez śnieg.


Studnia chlonna dziala podobnie jak drenaz tylko nie musi miec takiej efektywnosci jednak jakas wentylacje musi posiadac zeby dochodzilo tam powietrze. Maly komin tak jak napisales zapewnia droznosc w zime i uniemozliwia zalanie studni woda deszczowa

----------


## klaudiusz_x

W projekcie mam szambo. Prawdopodobnie będę zmieniał na oczyszczalnię z odprowadzeniem do rowu.
Jak wygląda "woda" z tej oczyszczalni?
Spadek terenu pozwala na grawitacyjne odprowadzenie. Tylko nie wiem jak sprawa z czystością tego, co z niej wypływa.

----------


## rho

> W projekcie mam szambo. Prawdopodobnie będę zmieniał na oczyszczalnię z odprowadzeniem do rowu.
> Jak wygląda "woda" z tej oczyszczalni?
> Spadek terenu pozwala na grawitacyjne odprowadzenie. Tylko nie wiem jak sprawa z czystością tego, co z niej wypływa.


Czy producent przewiduje odprowadzanie bezposrednio do wod? W przypadku odprowadzania do wod powierzchniowych w zaleznosci od tego jaki to row, gdzie odpływa itd. moze byc wymagany operat wodnoprawny potwierdzajacy jakosc wprowadzanych sciekow oczyszczonych. Nie jestem pewien szczegolow ale na pewno dowiesz sie tego w gminie.

----------


## rybniczanin

> Studnia chlonna dziala podobnie jak drenaz tylko nie musi miec takiej efektywnosci jednak jakas wentylacje musi posiadac zeby dochodzilo tam powietrze. Maly komin tak jak napisales zapewnia droznosc w zime i uniemozliwia zalanie studni woda deszczowa


Wytłumacz mi po co ma tam dochodzić powietrze i trzeba jakiś komin? Jeśli to studnia chłonna, a nie zbiornik do odparowywania. Wiesz ja się na tym nie znam ale  z tego co czytam, to w drenażu jest potrzebne powietrze do przetwarzania(oczyszczania) ścieku i po to te kominki napowietrzające. Studnia chłonna jest natomiast do odprowadzania już oczyszczonych ścieków.Dlatego mnie dziwi ten kominek. :smile:

----------


## rho

> Wytłumacz mi po co ma tam dochodzić powietrze i trzeba jakiś komin? Jeśli to studnia chłonna, a nie zbiornik do odparowywania. Wiesz ja się na tym nie znam ale  z tego co czytam, to w drenażu jest potrzebne powietrze do przetwarzania(oczyszczania) ścieku i po to te kominki napowietrzające. Studnia chłonna jest natomiast do odprowadzania już oczyszczonych ścieków.Dlatego mnie dziwi ten kominek.


W studni na tej samej zasadzie co w drenazu zachodzi tez nieznaczne podczyszczanie sciekow. Drugim czysto fizycznym powodem dla ktorego powinna tam byc wywiewka jest to ze jezeli do studni wplywa woda to cos musi sie stac z powietrzem ktore tam jest, musi gdzies uchodzic  :smile:

----------


## Beja

> Czy producent przewiduje odprowadzanie bezposrednio do wod?


O ile się nie mylę Biohybryda ma certyfikat CE (Wojski - ratuj!). Jak ma certyfikat i sprzedaje oczyszczalnie = spełnia warunki rozporządzenia MŚ, czyli wolno odprowadzać ścieki oczyszczone do rzeki, rowu, strumyka, na ogólnych zasadach. To nie jest sprawa chciejstwa producenta, tylko spełniania warunków. Są ograniczenia, głównie dot. wód stojących.




> W przypadku odprowadzania do wod powierzchniowych w zaleznosci od tego jaki to row, gdzie odpływa itd. moze byc wymagany operat wodnoprawny potwierdzajacy jakosc wprowadzanych sciekow oczyszczonych.


W przypadku odprowadzania do wod powierzchniowych zawsze jest wymagany operat wodnoprawny.




> Nie jestem pewien szczegolow ale na pewno dowiesz sie tego w gminie.


W gminie nie na pewno, ale na tym forum na pewno. :cool:

----------


## Beja

> W projekcie mam szambo. Prawdopodobnie będę zmieniał na oczyszczalnię z odprowadzeniem do rowu.
> Jak wygląda "woda" z tej oczyszczalni?
> Spadek terenu pozwala na grawitacyjne odprowadzenie. Tylko nie wiem jak sprawa z czystością tego, co z niej wypływa.


Przy odprowadzaniu do rowu będziesz potrzebował:
a/ zgody właściciela rowu (w 90% gmina lub Lasy Państwowe - życzę ci tego pierwszego
b/ operatu wodno-prawnego (jak wybierzesz model oczyszczalni, to postaraj się wydębić go w cenie - nic nie szkodzi spróbować).

Skoro przejmujesz się tym, co będzie wypływać z oczyszczalni, to znaczy, że porządny z ciebie człowiek  :smile: 
Proś o wyniki z certyfikatu CE i porównuj.

Dla ułatwienia: Biorock rządzi.

Dla utrudnienia: inni nie są daleko z tyłu, za to są tańsi.

----------


## rho

> O ile się nie mylę Biohybryda ma certyfikat CE (Wojski - ratuj!). Jak ma certyfikat i sprzedaje oczyszczalnie = spełnia warunki rozporządzenia MŚ, czyli wolno odprowadzać ścieki oczyszczone do rzeki, rowu, strumyka, na ogólnych zasadach. To nie jest sprawa chciejstwa producenta, tylko spełniania warunków. Są ograniczenia, głównie dot. wód stojących.


Ciesze sie ze piszesz to samo co ja tyllko bardziej madrymi slowami  :smile:

----------


## rybniczanin

> W studni na tej samej zasadzie co w drenazu zachodzi tez nieznaczne podczyszczanie sciekow. Drugim czysto fizycznym powodem dla ktorego powinna tam byc wywiewka jest to ze jezeli do studni wplywa woda to cos musi sie stac z powietrzem ktore tam jest, musi gdzies uchodzic


Przecież taka studnia chłonna nie jest hermetyczna i powietrze zawsze znajdzie sobie ujście i dojście. Masz ją podłączoną z oczyszczalnią i jest  jakaś wentylacja. Studnia chłonna zrobiona z kręgów betonowych i przykryta deklem betonowym lub żeliwnym też  daje doskonale radę bez kominka wentylacyjnego. :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Co do odprowadzenia cieku z oczyszczalni to najbliżej mam do przydrożnego rowu drogi należącej do gminy. Do tego samego rowu w planie ma płynąć deszczówka.
Co do samej oczyszczalni, jesienią lub początkiem przyszłego roku okaże się,  czy będzie kanalizacja. Na razie gminie się nie opłaca, za mało domów, za duża odległość.. Jednak coś kombinują.

----------


## rho

> Przecież taka studnia chłonna nie jest hermetyczna i powietrze zawsze znajdzie sobie ujście i dojście. Masz ją podłączoną z oczyszczalnią i jest  jakaś wentylacja. Studnia chłonna zrobiona z kręgów betonowych i przykryta deklem betonowym lub żeliwnym też  daje doskonale radę bez kominka wentylacyjnego.


W mysl tej zasady rownie dobrze moznaby nie robic wentylacji ani samej oczyszczalni ani drenazu, zakladajac ze powietrze dojdzie przez szczeliny w pokrywach  :big tongue:  Podalem dwa powody, drugim jest to ze studnia ma miec dobry dostep do powietrza bo zachodzi tam tez oczyszczanie. Wszystkie schematy studni chlonnych uwzgledniaja zamontowany kominek. Ciezko dokladnie powiedziec jakie beda efekty jezeli go nie bedzie ale scenariusze sa rozne. Zalozmy np chwilowa awarie oczyszczalni, do studni chlonnej wplywaja scieki bardzo zle oczyszczone, ze studni robi sie szambo bo nie ma tam wystarczajacej ilosci powietrza, wszystko zaczyna gnic i cale wypelnienie zostaje skazone

----------


## rybniczanin

> W mysl tej zasady rownie dobrze moznaby nie robic wentylacji ani samej oczyszczalni ani drenazu, zakladajac ze powietrze dojdzie przez szczeliny w pokrywach  Podalem dwa powody, drugim jest to ze studnia ma miec dobry dostep do powietrza bo zachodzi tam tez oczyszczanie. Wszystkie schematy studni chlonnych uwzgledniaja zamontowany kominek. Ciezko dokladnie powiedziec jakie beda efekty jezeli go nie bedzie ale scenariusze sa rozne. Zalozmy np chwilowa awarie oczyszczalni, do studni chlonnej wplywaja scieki bardzo zle oczyszczone, ze studni robi sie szambo bo nie ma tam wystarczajacej ilosci powietrza, wszystko zaczyna gnic i cale wypelnienie zostaje skazone


@rho jeśli chodzi o skażenie, to żaden kominek nic nie pomoże. Dlatego w takim przypadku jak opisujesz to można zamontować zbiornik za oczyszczalnią do zminimalizowania zanieczyszczenia studni chłonnej. Może też być wykorzystywany do podlewania trawy wodą oczyszczoną. Wiesz mam oczyszczalnie biologiczną cztery lata bez kominka w studni chłonnej i jakoś nie widzę potrzeby jego montowania. :smile:

----------


## rho

> @rho jeśli chodzi o skażenie, to żaden kominek nic nie pomoże. Dlatego w takim przypadku jak opisujesz to można zamontować zbiornik za oczyszczalnią do zminimalizowania zanieczyszczenia studni chłonnej. Może też być wykorzystywany do podlewania trawy wodą oczyszczoną. Wiesz mam oczyszczalnie biologiczną cztery lata bez kominka w studni chłonnej i jakoś nie widzę potrzeby jego montowania.


Jesli u ciebie bez kominka nic sie nie dzieje to moze faktycznie konstruktorzy studni daja ten kominek poprostu zeby byl, tak w razie czego  :big grin:  Co tu wiecej mowic wolnoc tomku w swoim domku  :smile:

----------


## mik37

Tak  myślałem że studnia chłonna zwłaszcza ta z kręgów jest na tyle nieszczelna że powietrze wypychane z niej na pewno znajdzie miejsce ucieczki. Jeśli więc nie objawi się żaden inny problem związany z brakiem tego kominka to go nie robię.

----------


## rho

> Tak  myślałem że studnia chłonna zwłaszcza ta z kręgów jest na tyle nieszczelna że powietrze wypychane z niej na pewno znajdzie miejsce ucieczki. Jeśli więc nie objawi się żaden inny problem związany z brakiem tego kominka to go nie robię.


Napisalem to troche ironicznie. Generalnie to gdyby cos sie dzialo to raczej i tak nie bedziesz w stanie stwierdzic tego golym okiem ani ocenic ze dzieje sie cos nietypowego

----------


## trawel61

Mam wielką prośbę,zamątowałem eko-bio 2500 już 2 miesiące temu i nie może mi ruszyć to znaczy we wszystkich trzech komorach szambo i do tego okropnie śmierdzizaszczepiałem bakteriami ostatnio bio 7 chok i żadnego efektu Serwis ostatnio powiedział że nie mają co jeść ale używamy normalnie 4 osobowa rodzina plus 2 małych dzieci zaznaczam że używam też samych środków zmywających i piorących eko,Proszę o jakieś porady o ustawienie pompy napowietrzającej jak mocno ma się przelewać do pierwszej komory i kiedy u was zaczeła ta oczyszczalnia zaczeła działać,

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Mam wielką prośbę,zamątowałem eko-bio 2500 już 2 miesiące temu i nie może mi ruszyć to znaczy we wszystkich trzech komorach szambo i do tego okropnie śmierdzizaszczepiałem bakteriami ostatnio bio 7 chok i żadnego efektu Serwis ostatnio powiedział że nie mają co jeść ale używamy normalnie 4 osobowa rodzina plus 2 małych dzieci zaznaczam że używam też samych środków zmywających i piorących eko,Proszę o jakieś porady o ustawienie pompy napowietrzającej jak mocno ma się przelewać do pierwszej komory i kiedy u was zaczeła ta oczyszczalnia zaczeła działać,


Mam mam nadzieje, ze sam tego nie montowales tylko firma do tego uprawniona?

----------


## olorin

> Mam wielką prośbę,zamątowałem eko-bio 2500 już 2 miesiące temu i nie może mi ruszyć to znaczy we wszystkich trzech komorach szambo i do tego okropnie śmierdzizaszczepiałem bakteriami ostatnio bio 7 chok i żadnego efektu Serwis ostatnio powiedział że nie mają co jeść ale używamy normalnie 4 osobowa rodzina plus 2 małych dzieci zaznaczam że używam też samych środków zmywających i piorących eko,Proszę o jakieś porady o ustawienie pompy napowietrzającej jak mocno ma się przelewać do pierwszej komory i kiedy u was zaczeła ta oczyszczalnia zaczeła działać,


W moim przypadku (sam montowałem) wrzuciłem, zgodnie z instrukcją na opakowaniu bakterii, 3 tabletki: 2 do komory pierwszej, przez sedes, a jedną bezpośrednio do komory 2. Po 24 godzinach zauważyłem, że w komorze 2 zaczyna się tworzyć piana, czyli znowu zgodnie z tym co mozemy przeczytać na stronie Ekopolu. Piana opadła i oczyszczalnia sobie działa. Nigdy, ale to nigdy z niej nie śmierdziało, nawet po zdjęciu pokrywy pierwszej  nie ma jakiegoś przykrego zapachu, nie mówiąc już o komorze 3. Oczyszczalnia działa mi dopiero ok. 2 miesiące więc jestem, że tak napisze początkujący, zobaczymy co będzie za pół roku. Nie szczypie się z różnymi domestosami, jak musze to korzystam i jakoś to działa.

Co do napowietrzania: ja ustawiłem sobie je na jakieś  3/4 mocy, tzn. w 2 komorze buzuje, widać kształtki, które to wypływają, to są przesuwane na boki i tak dalej.

Mam nadzieję, że uda Ci się to w końcu uruchomić, powodzenia.

----------


## trawel61

> W moim przypadku (sam montowałem) wrzuciłem, zgodnie z instrukcją na opakowaniu bakterii, 3 tabletki: 2 do komory pierwszej, przez sedes, a jedną bezpośrednio do komory 2. Po 24 godzinach zauważyłem, że w komorze 2 zaczyna się tworzyć piana, czyli znowu zgodnie z tym co mozemy przeczytać na stronie Ekopolu. Piana opadła i oczyszczalnia sobie działa. Nigdy, ale to nigdy z niej nie śmierdziało, nawet po zdjęciu pokrywy pierwszej  nie ma jakiegoś przykrego zapachu, nie mówiąc już o komorze 3. Oczyszczalnia działa mi dopiero ok. 2 miesiące więc jestem, że tak napisze początkujący, zobaczymy co będzie za pół roku. Nie szczypie się z różnymi domestosami, jak musze to korzystam i jakoś to działa.
> 
> Co do napowietrzania: ja ustawiłem sobie je na jakieś  3/4 mocy, tzn. w 2 komorze buzuje, widać kształtki, które to wypływają, to są przesuwane na boki i tak dalej.
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że uda Ci się to w końcu uruchomić, powodzenia.


Dzieki za odpowiedż ale jeszcze mam pytanie do Ciebie a mianowicie jak zrobiłeś odpowietrzenie czy masz jakiś kominek niski przy oczyszczalni oprucz tego od pompki i czy z głównej nitki kanalizacyjnej masz wypuszczoną wentylacje na dach domu?A jeszcze jedno jak masz ustawioną pompke 15 na 15 czy innaczej .i jakim strumieniem przelewa ci się woda do pierwszej komory czy tylko tak cieknie lekko czy leci całą rurką.Ja dzisiaj zrobiłem wentylacje podobnież topowód że nie pracowała tak mówi producent.Jeszcze raz dzieki za odpowiedz trawe61

----------


## olorin

> Dzieki za odpowiedż ale jeszcze mam pytanie do Ciebie a mianowicie jak zrobiłeś odpowietrzenie czy masz jakiś kominek niski przy oczyszczalni oprucz tego od pompki i czy z głównej nitki kanalizacyjnej masz wypuszczoną wentylacje na dach domu?A jeszcze jedno jak masz ustawioną pompke 15 na 15 czy innaczej .i jakim strumieniem przelewa ci się woda do pierwszej komory czy tylko tak cieknie lekko czy leci całą rurką.Ja dzisiaj zrobiłem wentylacje podobnież topowód że nie pracowała tak mówi producent.Jeszcze raz dzieki za odpowiedz trawe61


Jeżeli chodzi o kominek to mam taki tymczasowy, bo jestem przed remontem domu i zwyczajnie nie chciałem w chwili obecnej wypuszczać go przez pokrycie dachowe. Mój kominek ma jakiś 1 metr wysokości i posadowiony jest od strony domu gdzie nie mam okien, ale zostanie zlikwidowany w przyszłym roku. Pomkę mam ustawioną tak mniej więcej 50\50, a strumień wody przelewa mi się, no nie wiem jak to opisać, dość solidnie, tak na połowę rurki.

Mam do Ciebie pytanie odnośnie tego smrodu: czy u Ciebie śmierdzi w okół oczyszczalni nawet jak masz zamknięte włazy? Co to znaczy, że szambo masz we wszystkich komorach? Jak to stwierdziłeś?

pozdrawiam

----------


## trawel61

> Jeżeli chodzi o kominek to mam taki tymczasowy, bo jestem przed remontem domu i zwyczajnie nie chciałem w chwili obecnej wypuszczać go przez pokrycie dachowe. Mój kominek ma jakiś 1 metr wysokości i posadowiony jest od strony domu gdzie nie mam okien, ale zostanie zlikwidowany w przyszłym roku. Pomkę mam ustawioną tak mniej więcej 50\50, a strumień wody przelewa mi się, no nie wiem jak to opisać, dość solidnie, tak na połowę rurki.
> 
> Mam do Ciebie pytanie odnośnie tego smrodu: czy u Ciebie śmierdzi w okół oczyszczalni nawet jak masz zamknięte włazy? Co to znaczy, że szambo masz we wszystkich komorach? Jak to stwierdziłeś?
> 
> pozdrawiam


Jeżeli chodzi o szambo że jest we wszystkich komorach to stwierdziłem to po tym że woda we wszyskich komorach jest taka sama oprucz tej pierwszej gdzie jeszcze jest sporo odchodów gęstsiejszych a w pozostałych jest brudna i śmierdząca woda Nabrałem do słoika i na zewnątrz to widać.U mnie przelew jest ustawiony na minimalny przepływ czyli bardzo słabym strumieniem płynie woda.Teraz czyli od wczoraj jak zrobiłem odpowietrzenie na dach to wokuł oczyszczalni już nie czuć smrodu no chyba że jest znizka i zawieje na dół z kominka wentylacyjnego.Po rozmowie z producentem powiedział że prawdopodobnie to było przyczyna BRAK WENTYLACJI że bakterje nie mogły się namnożyć,po założeniu odpowietrzenia jeszcze raz zaszczepiłem teraz BIO 7 CHOK podobniesz jeden z lepszych preparatów.
Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie jaka woda wypływa ci z oczyszczalni ,czy ona jest naprawde czysta i nadaje sie do podlewania trawnika?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## trawel61

> Jeżeli chodzi o kominek to mam taki tymczasowy, bo jestem przed remontem domu i zwyczajnie nie chciałem w chwili obecnej wypuszczać go przez pokrycie dachowe. Mój kominek ma jakiś 1 metr wysokości i posadowiony jest od strony domu gdzie nie mam okien, ale zostanie zlikwidowany w przyszłym roku. Pomkę mam ustawioną tak mniej więcej 50\50, a strumień wody przelewa mi się, no nie wiem jak to opisać, dość solidnie, tak na połowę rurki.
> 
> Mam do Ciebie pytanie odnośnie tego smrodu: czy u Ciebie śmierdzi w okół oczyszczalni nawet jak masz zamknięte włazy? Co to znaczy, że szambo masz we wszystkich komorach? Jak to stwierdziłeś?
> 
> pozdrawiam


Jeszcze mam pytanie jakie bakterie używałeś na początku i czy dalej je stosujesz chodzi mi o nazwe.A może mógłbyś zrobić pare fotek w srodku oczyszczalni jak tam wygląda woda w tych trzech komorach.Zgóry dziękuje Pozdrawiam

----------


## olorin

> ...
> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie jaka woda wypływa ci z oczyszczalni ,czy ona jest naprawde czysta i nadaje sie do podlewania trawnika?
> Pozdrawiam.


Woda nie jest krystalicznie czysta i nigdy w takich oczyszczalniach taka nie będzie. Aby woda była tak oczyszczona to trzeba by było zastosować jakieś filtry (piaskowy czy tak jak jest np. w Biorocku z włókien kokosowych). Mimo to woda nadaje się do podlewania trawnika.

Jak tak poczytasz o tych oczyszczalniach, o tym co wylatuje z nich, to sam zobaczysz, ze raczej nie ma co liczyć na cuda. Ja posiadam przepompownię i tam najczęściej zaglądam aby stwierdzić czy oczyszczalnia działa prawidłowo. Jak po zdjęciu dekielka mi nie śmierdzi to znaczy że działa (oczywiście to żaden dowód na poprawność oczyszczania).

Z tym napowietrzaniem to trzeba trochę pokombinować, ja przynajmniej tak robię. Bawię się regulatorem, ustawiam go w jakiejś pozycji i zostawiam na  2 tygodnie. Teraz też z ciekawości zmniejszę troche napowietrzanie na korzyść przelewu. Zobaczymy czy będzie jakaś różnica. Ja w sumie moją oczyszczalnie mam działającą nie całe 2 miesiące więc pewnie jeszcze moge coś tam poprawić.

p.s. w jednym z wątków koleś o ksywce Padre500 napisał ciekawą rzecz, a mianowicie że w ostatniej komorze zachodzi na powierzchni wody proces "flotacji". Polega on na tworzeniu się na powierzchni oczyszczonego ścieku warstwy czegoś co przypomina kisiel. Rzuć sobie okiem czy u Ciebie też tak jest. Trzeba to kontrolować i raz na jakiś czas (myślę że co kilka miesięcy) usuwać. Ja to zrobię siatką do usuwania drobnych zabrudzeń w basenie, świetnie się do tego nadaje. Trzeba to robić bo myślę że moze dojść do sytuacji gdzie ten kisiel zapcha wylot bądź studnię chłonną.

----------


## olorin

> Jeszcze mam pytanie jakie bakterie używałeś na początku i czy dalej je stosujesz chodzi mi o nazwe.A może mógłbyś zrobić pare fotek w srodku oczyszczalni jak tam wygląda woda w tych trzech komorach.Zgóry dziękuje Pozdrawiam


Ja mam oczyszczalnie z Bio-Eko, a oni dodawali do urządzenia tabletki "Sanidenn Tabs" i nimi zaszczepiłem oczyszczalnię. Myślę sobie ze większość tabletek będzie ok, ale oczywiście poeksperymentuje i kupie sobie jakieś inne jak mi się skończą te które mam. Dali mi zapas na ok. 1 rok, więc to jeszcze trochę potrwa :wink: 

Fotki zrobię, ale wrzucę raczej pod wieczór.

----------


## trawel61

> Ja mam oczyszczalnie z Bio-Eko, a oni dodawali do urządzenia tabletki "Sanidenn Tabs" i nimi zaszczepiłem oczyszczalnię. Myślę sobie ze większość tabletek będzie ok, ale oczywiście poeksperymentuje i kupie sobie jakieś inne jak mi się skończą te które mam. Dali mi zapas na ok. 1 rok, więc to jeszcze trochę potrwa
> 
> Fotki zrobię, ale wrzucę raczej pod wieczór.


Dzięki za podpowiedzi ja tez mam dokładnie 2 miesiące tą oczyszczalnie wczoraj zaszczepiłem tym bio 7 chok po konsultacji z producentem jak wczesniej pisałem i teraz czekam z dwa tygodnie czy coś ruszy.Po jednej dobie narazie nic żadnej nawet piany.A na fotki czekam i zgury dziękuję Pozdrawiam

----------


## trawel61

> Ja mam oczyszczalnie z Bio-Eko, a oni dodawali do urządzenia tabletki "Sanidenn Tabs" i nimi zaszczepiłem oczyszczalnię. Myślę sobie ze większość tabletek będzie ok, ale oczywiście poeksperymentuje i kupie sobie jakieś inne jak mi się skończą te które mam. Dali mi zapas na ok. 1 rok, więc to jeszcze trochę potrwa
> 
> Fotki zrobię, ale wrzucę raczej pod wieczór.


Jeszcze jedno pytanie a mianowicie powiedz mi ile masz tych kształtek w środkowej komoże tak na oko bo wyczytałem DTR że ma być ich tysiące a u mnie jest ich może 20 -30 sztuk ciekawe jak u ciebie no i czekam na te fotkipozdrawiam

----------


## trawel61

Może ktoś jeszcze opisze swoją EKO-BIO jak bylo z uruchomieniem i po jakim czasie zaczeła działać to znaczy po jakim czsie zaczeła wypływać z niej w miare czysta woda i jakich bio preparatów używał ,jakie ustawienia  ma na pompie i czasówce z góry dziekuje Pozdrawiam.

----------


## olorin

> Jeszcze jedno pytanie a mianowicie powiedz mi ile masz tych kształtek w środkowej komoże tak na oko bo wyczytałem DTR że ma być ich tysiące a u mnie jest ich może 20 -30 sztuk ciekawe jak u ciebie no i czekam na te fotkipozdrawiam


Ja, tak oczywiście na oko, to miałem ich na pewno grubo powyżej 100 szt. , może i ze 200, więc jeśli Ty masz ich tylko 30 szt. to jest to zdecydowanie za mało (moim zdaniem oczywiście). Nie sądze aby różnica pomiędzy Ekopolem, a Eko-Bio była aż tak kolosalna jeśli idzie o te kształtki. 

Zdjęcia tylko pierwszej i drugiej komory, niestety. Trzecią pstryknę jak żona wróci, bo musi mi pomóc w odsunięciu i przytrzymaniu włazu technicznego.

----------


## karoll76-76

Witam,

Również jestem posiadaczem oczyszczalni bio-hybryda 2500. Montowałem, uruchamiałem ją własnoręcznie. Woda odprowadzana jest do studni chłonnej 5x5 m Grunt wymieniony zgodnie z DTR studni chłonnej dostarczonej wraz z oczyszczalnią. 
Urządzenie pracuje od lipca 2014 Sprzedają teraz z jakąś Japońską pompą, która może pracować 24h z tym że ja zrobiłem sobie sterownik 15/15 minut /oszczędzam 50% energii/
Jedyna rzecz z której zrezygnowałem, to wlewanie tłuszczu z patelni do kanalizacji, podobno bakterie tego nie lubią. Po prostu zbieram to do słoika i oddaję tam gdzie segregowane śmiecie. Używam zwykłej chemii do mycia wc, łazienki itp. Zwykłe tabletki do zmywarki i zwykłe proszki do prania nie są niczym złym dla oczyszczalni.

Jeśli ktoś ma pytania proszę pisać, chętnie podzielę się doświadczeniem.

Karol

----------


## b2211

Czy mogę prosić kompleksowo pierwsze uruchomienie. Oczywiście od osób którym oczyszczalnia działa prawidłowo. Kiedy ją uruchomić czyli czy w dniu przeprowadzki czy wcześniej, najpierw tabletki czy też najpierw włączyć pompę i co jeszcze trzeba włączyć, Olorin pisze że dawał trzy tabletki czy wszyscy dają tak samo i co ile się dokłada tych tabletek i do której komory. Karoll76-76 na początku też miałeś 15min/15min czy dopiero po czasie. Najlepiej jak by ktoś to wypunktował. Nie wiem jaką macie instrukcję ale w mojej właściwie nie ma opisanego uruchomienia i eksploatacji.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Nie powienieneś kombinowac z ustawianiami, tylko technolog wie dokładnie jak to zrobić. Nie można sobie załączać jak się chce aczkolwiek może akurat w tej oczyszczalni mozna. Zgłoś się do producenta, każdy powienien dostarczyć razem z oczyszczalnią książkę montazu i eksploatacji - tam to powinno być napisane.





> Czy mogę prosić kompleksowo pierwsze uruchomienie. Oczywiście od osób którym oczyszczalnia działa prawidłowo. Kiedy ją uruchomić czyli czy w dniu przeprowadzki czy wcześniej, najpierw tabletki czy też najpierw włączyć pompę i co jeszcze trzeba włączyć, Olorin pisze że dawał trzy tabletki czy wszyscy dają tak samo i co ile się dokłada tych tabletek i do której komory. Karoll76-76 na początku też miałeś 15min/15min czy dopiero po czasie. Najlepiej jak by ktoś to wypunktował. Nie wiem jaką macie instrukcję ale w mojej właściwie nie ma opisanego uruchomienia i eksploatacji.

----------


## raftrusz

Dawno nikt tu nie pisał, ale napiszę bo warto zbierać informacje od użytkowników. 

Używamy Bio-hybryda 2500 od 2 lat działa bez zarzutu. Ścieki mają zapach mokrej trawy. Kilka razy w roku dosypuję bakteria ale nie zbyt regularnie. Chemia do mycia pierwsza lepsza z marketu, zmywarka. Tłuszczy staramy się nie wlewać. 

Raz był wybierany towar z pierwszej komory. Sam płyn, jedynie na dnie trochę mułu z piaskiem.

Polecam oczyszczalnie.

----------


## aksamitka

macie wlaczoną pompke caly czas czy 15/15 ? nasza oczyszczalnia dziala od 1,5 miesiaca, narazie bez zarzutu

----------


## rwojtek

U mnie działa non stop.
Zastanawiam się tylko jak to będzie za X lat gdy dyfuzor przestanie działać, w BH2500 nie da się raczej wejść do środka w celu jego wymiany.
Może ktoś obeznany w temacie mógłby mnie oświecić jak to zrobić w przyszłości.
Aha na wiosnę będę wymieniał membranę w pompce, może ktoś wie gdzie kupię w internecie najtaniej takie cuś?

----------


## WojtekINST

> U mnie działa non stop.
> Zastanawiam się tylko jak to będzie za X lat gdy dyfuzor przestanie działać, w BH2500 nie da się raczej wejść do środka w celu jego wymiany.
> Może ktoś obeznany w temacie mógłby mnie oświecić jak to zrobić w przyszłości.
> Aha na wiosnę będę wymieniał membranę w pompce, może ktoś wie gdzie kupię w internecie najtaniej takie cuś?


No i właśnie w tym jest problem, że takie tanie rozwiązania z reguły nie podlegają serwisowi. Niestety nie ma na to dobrego rozwiązania, aby w normalny sposób w bio-hybryda 2500 wymienić dyfuzor. 

Jaki masz typ i rodzaj dmuchawy, bo może kupowałem już do takiej membrany ?

----------


## rwojtek

Jak pogoda dziś po południu pozwoli sprawdzić to jutro napiszę jaka dmuchawa. Oczyszczalnię mam zakupioną w ubiegłym roku.
Czy w związku z takim rozwiązaniem będę musiał odkopywać oczyszczalnię za kilka lat? No właśnie za ile?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rwojtek

Przestał padać deszcz więc mogłem sprawdzić jaki model pompy jest zainstalowany w mojej oczyszczalni. Jest to model HIBLOW HP-60.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Przestał padać deszcz więc mogłem sprawdzić jaki model pompy jest zainstalowany w mojej oczyszczalni. Jest to model HIBLOW HP-60.
> Pozdrawiam.


No to raczej Ci nie pomogę, bo z HIBLOW nie mam aktualnie do czynienia, a z ostatnią HP80, byłem w serwisie ze 2 lata wstecz. Z tego co pamiętam wziąłem tą HP80 do jednej z firm, która oferuje oczyszczalnie i zrobili mi to od ręki. Ile to kosztowało też nie pamiętam, bo klient za to płacił. Jeśli więc Twoje poszukiwania na necie dobrej ceny na membrany i filtry zawiodą, to sugeruję poszukanie jakiegoś producenta oczyszczalni w pobliżu, który przypadkiem też może to mieć.

----------


## rwojtek

Mimo wszystko dzięki.
A jak z moim dyfuzorem w przyszłości?

----------


## WojtekINST

> Mimo wszystko dzięki.
> A jak z moim dyfuzorem w przyszłości?


To jak w "ruskim czołgu" - przerąbane, a mówiąc po naszemu nie przejmowali 
się tym,  gdy montowali fabrycznie dyfuzor. Ja bym nie myślał jak go wyjąć. 
Raczej bym go zostawił i wrzuciła na dno komory drugi z jakimś obciążeniem. 
Wiem, że nie jest to super rozwiązanie, ale zawsze jakieś. 
Przyznaję, że nie przepadam za takim rozwiązaniami u producentów, którzy 
chcą tanio wyprodukować, a nie myślą co po paru latach trzeba będzie tam 
naprawiać !

----------


## rwojtek

> ..... nie przepadam za takim rozwiązaniami u producentów, którzy 
> chcą tanio wyprodukować, a nie myślą co po paru latach trzeba będzie tam 
> naprawiać !


To ile lat powinien taki dyfuzor u mnie wytrzymać? Pompka pracuje 24h/24h.

----------


## WojtekINST

> To ile lat powinien taki dyfuzor u mnie wytrzymać? Pompka pracuje 24h/24h.


W kwestii dyfuzora, to raczej powiedziałbym, że bardziej chodzi o spadek na 
jego efektywności działania, niż o jego fizyczną wytrzymałość. Tu powstaje 
pytanie: ile będzie działał w przedziale parametrów umożliwiających 
normalną pracę napowietrzania. To zależy, czy jest on od dobrej firmy. 
Nie wiem ile jest gwarancji na sam dyfuzor, ale 5 lat to na pewno, zaś 
do 8-10 lat, teoretycznie mogą dociągnąć, ale raczej te lepsze. 
Nie jest to jakaś norma

----------


## imrahil

mamy drobny problem z biohybrydą 2500. do niedawna na wyjściu z oczyszczalni była lekko mętna woda, ostatnio do przepompowni wpada coś o kolorze brązowym. taka gęsta papka, nie ma intensywnego zapachu, ale jak z bardzo bliska powąchać to lekko śmierdzi gnojówką. ostatnio usuwaliśmy zawartość pierwszej komory 8 czy 9 miesięcy temu (woda była czysta, ale z samej oczyszczalnie zaczęło śmierdzieć jak z szamba, po wypompowaniu wróciło do normy). jestem ciekaw, czy to brązowe obecnie to nadmiar biomasy i wystarczy go po prostu wypompować, czy może świadczy to o czymś innym?

----------


## ArturStadnik

Witam,

Przy wybieraniu osadów wstepnych to jest standard, że lekko może "zajechać" mało przyjemnym zapaszkiem, jeśli coś smierdzi to znaczy że zachodzą tam procesy gnilne, najzwyczajniej gnije. 
Odnośnie tego brązowego co wypływa (nie widać bo nie załączyłeś zdjęcia) to może być osad czynny, który nie sedymentuje w komorze osadnika wtórnego. Może to być np osad spęczniały on wtedy wygląda jak taka "papka". Czy komora osadnika wtórnego u Ciebie ma recyrkulację? Zawraca częśc osadów posedymentacji do osadnika lub komory biologicznej? Jesli dobrze pamietam to BIO-HYBRYDA ma sedymentacje tylko czy ona pracuje cały czas, czy jest czasowa to tego nie wiem. Sprawdź to bo może uszkodzona jest recyrkulacja i zamiast cyklicznie zawracać osad najzwyczajniej juz tyle się go zebrało, że odpływa z "oczyszczonymi" ściekami do odbiornika. 




> mamy drobny problem z biohybrydą 2500. do niedawna na wyjściu z oczyszczalni była lekko mętna woda, ostatnio do przepompowni wpada coś o kolorze brązowym. taka gęsta papka, nie ma intensywnego zapachu, ale jak z bardzo bliska powąchać to lekko śmierdzi gnojówką. ostatnio usuwaliśmy zawartość pierwszej komory 8 czy 9 miesięcy temu (woda była czysta, ale z samej oczyszczalnie zaczęło śmierdzieć jak z szamba, po wypompowaniu wróciło do normy). jestem ciekaw, czy to brązowe obecnie to nadmiar biomasy i wystarczy go po prostu wypompować, czy może świadczy to o czymś innym?

----------


## imrahil

> ...


recyrkulacja jest, działa chyba bez przerwy. nie kojarzę, żeby nie działała, kiedy zaglądałem ostatnio do oczyszczalni. jutro sprawdzę, teraz już jest zbyt ciemno.

wydaje mi się, że faktycznie narosło zbyt dużo osadu. jeszcze mam przy okazji takie pytanie - czy jak usunę zawartość pierwszej komory (zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta), powinienem napełniać ją "naturalnie" (czyli ściekami), czy zalać wodą przed ponownym użyciem oczyszczalni?

----------


## ArturStadnik

Zapytaj o napełnienie producenta, oni wiedzą czy zbiornik wytrzyma w gruncie bez cieczy czy nie wytrzyma.
Odnośnie osadu w ostatniej komorze to mogło "narosnąć" jak piszesz, tylko skoro działa recyrkulacja prawidłowo to nie powinno mieć cos takiego miejsca, no chyba że mamut słabo działa. Inna przyczyna to chory osad, zbyt dużo bakterii nitkowatych i może zacząć się pęcznienie. Sprawdź w komorze napowietrzania jak to wygląda. Czy tylko w osadniku wtórnym (czyli w ostatniej komorze) cos takiego pływa czy jest także w komorze napowietrzania.




> recyrkulacja jest, działa chyba bez przerwy. nie kojarzę, żeby nie działała, kiedy zaglądałem ostatnio do oczyszczalni. jutro sprawdzę, teraz już jest zbyt ciemno.
> 
> wydaje mi się, że faktycznie narosło zbyt dużo osadu. jeszcze mam przy okazji takie pytanie - czy jak usunę zawartość pierwszej komory (zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta), powinienem napełniać ją "naturalnie" (czyli ściekami), czy zalać wodą przed ponownym użyciem oczyszczalni?

----------


## rwojtek

> ... mam przy okazji takie pytanie - czy jak usunę zawartość pierwszej komory (zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta), powinienem napełniać ją "naturalnie" (czyli ściekami), czy zalać wodą przed ponownym użyciem oczyszczalni?


Moiim skromnym zdaniem laika trzeba napełnić oczyszczalnię wodą, gdyż czekanie aż oczyszczalnia sama się napełni do określonego poziomu wymagałoby wyłączenia pompki mamutowej i napowietrzania co skutkowałoby "duszeniem" się bakterii.
Oczywiście jeśli producent będzie miał odmienne zdanie chętnie o nim przeczytam.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## imrahil

w Biohybrydzie wypompowujemy tylko osadnik wstępny (ten bez napowietrzania), komora natleniana zostaje pełna.

wygląda na to, że faktycznie mam w oczyszczalni spuchnięty osad - pływa też w osadniku wstępnym. gdzieś wyczytałem, że mogą na to mieć wpływ m.in. niskie temperatury zewnętrzne. w samej oczyszczalni wszystko działa (recyrkulacja, napowietrzanie). wymienię jeszcze filtr powietrza.

----------


## rwojtek

> w Biohybrydzie wypompowujemy tylko osadnik wstępny (ten bez napowietrzania), komora natleniana zostaje pełna.
> 
> wygląda na to, że faktycznie mam w oczyszczalni spuchnięty osad - pływa też w osadniku wstępnym. gdzieś wyczytałem, że mogą na to mieć wpływ m.in. niskie temperatury zewnętrzne. w samej oczyszczalni wszystko działa (recyrkulacja, napowietrzanie). wymienię jeszcze filtr powietrza.


Wymieniałeś w oczyszczalni już może membrany w pompce napowietrzającej?
Przybieram się powoli do tego i nie wiem z czym to się je.

----------


## Alekko

> w Biohybrydzie wypompowujemy tylko osadnik wstępny (ten bez napowietrzania), komora natleniana zostaje pełna.
> 
> wygląda na to, że faktycznie mam w oczyszczalni spuchnięty osad - pływa też w osadniku wstępnym. gdzieś wyczytałem, że mogą na to mieć wpływ m.in. niskie temperatury zewnętrzne. w samej oczyszczalni wszystko działa (recyrkulacja, napowietrzanie). wymienię jeszcze filtr powietrza.


Jak sprawdzałeś recyrkulację, czy napowietrzanie że działa ? Widzę na stronie, że wszystkie kolorowe rysunki z ładnymi przekrojami, pokazują wersję z trzema komorami i trzema włazami. W biohybrydzie 2500 tak nie jest i każdy właz jest podzielony na pół, aby mieć jakiś wgląd do komór. Osadnik wtórny z recyrkulacją jest widoczny w połowie drugiego włazu, ale dopiero jak dmuchawę wyjmiesz, która w nim siedzi. Dlatego pytam się, czy wyjąłeś dmuchawę i patrzyłeś jak wygląda komora, czy tylko na wylot recyrkulacji w osadniku z przodu ? Nikt nie pisze jak te kształtki złoża wyglądają i czy są obrośnięte. Może tam się zatkało i przestały one pełnić swoją funkcję. Jeśli by tak było to i tak nie wiem co możesz z tym zrobić ?

----------


## imrahil

> Jak sprawdzałeś recyrkulację, czy napowietrzanie że działa ? Widzę na stronie, że wszystkie kolorowe rysunki z ładnymi przekrojami, pokazują wersję z trzema komorami i trzema włazami. W biohybrydzie 2500 tak nie jest i każdy właz jest podzielony na pół, aby mieć jakiś wgląd do komór. Osadnik wtórny z recyrkulacją jest widoczny w połowie drugiego włazu, ale dopiero jak dmuchawę wyjmiesz, która w nim siedzi. Dlatego pytam się, czy wyjąłeś dmuchawę i patrzyłeś jak wygląda komora, czy tylko na wylot recyrkulacji w osadniku z przodu ? Nikt nie pisze jak te kształtki złoża wyglądają i czy są obrośnięte. Może tam się zatkało i przestały one pełnić swoją funkcję. Jeśli by tak było to i tak nie wiem co możesz z tym zrobić ?


recyrkulacja działa, bo widzę, że ścieki wpadają do pierwszej komory. w drugiej komorze widać napowietrzanie. w osadniku wtórnym faktycznie trudno sprawdzić czy jest powietrze - dopiero teraz zobaczyłem na schemacie, że ta komora też ma być napowietrzana i nie wiem czy tak jest, bo faktycznie nie da się tam zajrzeć




> Wymieniałeś w oczyszczalni już może membrany w pompce napowietrzającej?
> Przybieram się powoli do tego i nie wiem z czym to się je.


chodzi o dyfuzor na dnie? nie wymieniałem. oczyszczalnia działa półtorej roku.

----------


## rwojtek

> ....
> 
> 
> chodzi o dyfuzor na dnie? nie wymieniałem. oczyszczalnia działa półtorej roku.


Nie, chodzi mi o membranę(y) w pompce napowietrzającej. Producent pompki i oczyszczalni zaleca wymianę najpóźniej co 2 lata, podobno można stracię gwarancję na pompkę. Membrany nie są tanie kosztują około 170-200pln i muszę już kupić, bo też używam 1,5 roku tylko nigdy nie wymieniałem i nie wiem jak to się robi.

----------


## imrahil

> Nie, chodzi mi o membranę(y) w pompce napowietrzającej. Producent pompki i oczyszczalni zaleca wymianę najpóźniej co 2 lata, podobno można stracię gwarancję na pompkę. Membrany nie są tanie kosztują około 170-200pln i muszę już kupić, bo też używam 1,5 roku tylko nigdy nie wymieniałem i nie wiem jak to się robi.


zapomniałem o tym fakcie, dobrze, że temat się pojawił. tyle tylko, że też nie wiem jak to wymienić.

----------


## Leprechaun

Witam. Popatrzcie na moje wpisy (nie ma ich wiele) Dawałem filmik i fotki z pracy tej oczyszczalni.
Po wypompowaniu komory osadnika zalewam częściowo wodą (min 1/3). Gdybym był wtedy w domu kazałbym też odpompować przynajmniej z dna ostatniej komory klarowania co jest utrudnione gdyż trzeba wyjąć kompresor i najtrudniej właśnie podstawę na której stoi.
Dyfuzor raczej trochę pochodzi a gdy przyjdzie czas wymiany to faktycznie nowy się dociąży a stary pozostanie tam na wieki.

Co do membran dmuchawy https://www.google.pl/search?q=Zesta...rkFKTi8AeZuaII ogólnie zestawu naprawczego to właśnie zamówiłem ten tańszy bez bloków komory. Zamówiłem też przy okazji filtr. Dotychczasowy był po prostu co jakiś czas czyszczony.

Jak to wymienić https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...a+hiblow+hp+60 czy jakoś tak )

Po ostatniej obdukcji studni chłonnej stwierdziłem wylengarnię dżdżownic ))

----------


## rwojtek

> Witam. Popatrzcie na moje wpisy (nie ma ich wiele) Dawałem filmik i fotki z pracy tej oczyszczalni.
> Po wypompowaniu komory osadnika zalewam częściowo wodą (min 1/3). Gdybym był wtedy w domu kazałbym też odpompować przynajmniej z dna ostatniej komory klarowania co jest utrudnione gdyż trzeba wyjąć kompresor i najtrudniej właśnie podstawę na której stoi.
> Dyfuzor raczej trochę pochodzi a gdy przyjdzie czas wymiany to faktycznie nowy się dociąży a stary pozostanie tam na wieki.
> 
> Co do membran dmuchawy https://www.google.pl/search?q=Zesta...rkFKTi8AeZuaII ogólnie zestawu naprawczego to właśnie zamówiłem ten tańszy bez bloków komory. Zamówiłem też przy okazji filtr. Dotychczasowy był po prostu co jakiś czas czyszczony.
> 
> Jak to wymienić https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...a+hiblow+hp+60 czy jakoś tak )
> 
> Po ostatniej obdukcji studni chłonnej stwierdziłem wylengarnię dżdżownic ))


Mógłbyś podpowiedzieć jak wyjąć kompresor i podstawę na której stoi?
Jeśli masz wylegarnię robaczków tzn., że jest tam czysto lub przerabiają Twoją wodę pościekową na kompost  :wink:

----------


## Leprechaun

W sezonie letnim standardowo jest tam kolonia komarów. Z dżdżownicami w takiej ilości tam spotykam się pierwszy raz. Były też małe ślimaczki. O kompresorze później jak dorwę czas.

----------


## rwojtek

Ok.

----------


## Leprechaun



----------


## ArturStadnik

Wymiana membran jest naprawdę prosta, fajnie jest tylko mieć takie specjalne dystanse, które montuje się podczas wymiany aby później dokręcając magnesy równo było wszystko włożone.
Odnośnie dmuchaw to każdy z producentów daje 2 lata gwarancji, jak nie wymienisz po 24 miesiącach (max) membran to tracisz gwarancję, jest to napisane w instrukcji. 
Odnośnie dysfuzora to powienien on około 5 lat popracować przy takiej pracy jak jest w BIO-HYBRYDA, później spadnie jego skuteczność. Dobrze jest też raz w roku zdemontować dyfuzor i oczyścić z zewnątrz tą gumę, przecież on najzwyczajniej obrasta i robi się z każdym rokiem gorzej działający. Weźcie pod uwagę, że tam nie ma dużego ciśnienia, tam są mbary więc drobne zanieczyszczenia, które oklejają gumę powodują że jest on mniej skuteczny. 




> Nie, chodzi mi o membranę(y) w pompce napowietrzającej. Producent pompki i oczyszczalni zaleca wymianę najpóźniej co 2 lata, podobno można stracię gwarancję na pompkę. Membrany nie są tanie kosztują około 170-200pln i muszę już kupić, bo też używam 1,5 roku tylko nigdy nie wymieniałem i nie wiem jak to się robi.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Komora trzecia czyli komora sedymentacji nie może być napowietrzana, tam dopływają oczyszczone ścieki wraz z osadem czynnym i isad ten musi zsedymentowac w tej komorze, następnie jest zawracany do osadnika wstepnego. Gdyby było w tej komorze napowietrzanie wszystko byś wymieszał i na wylocie byś miał to co wypływa z komory napowietrzania. 




> recyrkulacja działa, bo widzę, że ścieki wpadają do pierwszej komory. w drugiej komorze widać napowietrzanie. w osadniku wtórnym faktycznie trudno sprawdzić czy jest powietrze - dopiero teraz zobaczyłem na schemacie, że ta komora też ma być napowietrzana i nie wiem czy tak jest, bo faktycznie nie da się tam zajrzeć
> 
> 
> 
> chodzi o dyfuzor na dnie? nie wymieniałem. oczyszczalnia działa półtorej roku.

----------


## Beja

> Komora trzecia czyli komora sedymentacji nie może być napowietrzana, tam dopływają oczyszczone ścieki wraz z osadem czynnym i isad ten musi zsedymentowac w tej komorze, następnie jest zawracany do osadnika wstepnego. Gdyby było w tej komorze napowietrzanie wszystko byś wymieszał i na wylocie byś miał to co wypływa z komory napowietrzania.


Prawdopodobnie imrahil wziął przewód powietrzny idący do pompy mamutowej za napowietrzanie. To jest tylko "napęd" do recyrkulacji osadu wtórnego.

----------


## rwojtek

> W sezonie letnim standardowo jest tam kolonia komarów. Z dżdżownicami w takiej ilości tam spotykam się pierwszy raz. Były też małe ślimaczki. O kompresorze później jak dorwę czas.


Wielkie dzięki za filmik!
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rwojtek

> Prawdopodobnie imrahil wziął przewód powietrzny idący do pompy mamutowej za napowietrzanie. To jest tylko "napęd" do recyrkulacji osadu wtórnego.


To jeszcze podpowiedzcie mi, tak na przyszłość. Jak się dostać do środka, aby wymienić dyfuzor lub jak tam na dole podłączyć nowy?

----------


## Leprechaun

W zasadzie odpowiedź masz stronę wcześniej. Post #51 a na moim filmie, gdzieś od około 9 min widać węże powietrzne. Będziesz musiał kupić trochę takiego węża oraz nowy dyfuzor. Niestety będzie trochę kombinowania by przepuścić nowy wąż od kompresora i komory klarowania do komory napowietrzania skąd trzeba wyciągnąć końcówkę węża by go podpiąć do nowego dyfuzora. Nowy dyfuzor trzeba będzie czymś dociążyć i zatopić (tak by nie uderzył z siłą kamienia o dno a być może odpompowanie komory napowietrzania tak by nie wypompować kształtek). Ewentualnie wezwać serwis. Niestety jest to trochę kiepsko pomyślane w BH2500. Raz, że mamy wspólny wąski właz do komory osadnika i komory napowietrzania a przeszkadza nam przegroda pomiędzy komorami. Sam oryginalny dyfuzor jest ponoć zalaminowany na stałe. Niestety nie widziałem tego zamocowania osobiście a teraz jest zalany i ta komora nie podlega wypompowywaniu. Miało być tanio. Ktoś sugerował  bodaj ArturStadnik by dyfuzor co jakiś czas oczyścić z zewnątrz co w tym przypadku jest raczej niemożliwe.

Mała prośba. Gdyby ktoś miał dostęp do nieużywanej oczyszczalni i mógł trzasnąć fotkę mocowania tego dyfuzora. Fotka może też być z modelu 4000.

----------


## rwojtek

Chyba trzeba będzie dopytać się u producenta jak to powinno wyglądać.

----------


## Leprechaun

Wszystko co przeczytałem na tym forum jakieś 2-3 lata temu szczególnie w temacie 
Oczyszalnia biologiczna - ranking. (wątek miał około 60 stron a teraz 107) oraz innych wskazywało na sporą popularność Bio-Hybryd 2500-4000 i gdy była mowa o dyfuzorze to to co napisałem wypowiedź wcześniej. 
W zasadzie ich polityka z wadami i zaletami polega na zasadzie "możesz zrobić to sam" od instalacji (mniejszy koszt) po drobne serwisowanie łącznie z wymianą membran w dmuchawie czy właśnie dyfuzora.

 Aczkolwiek warto zapytać,  producenta czy instalatora jeżeli nie instalowałeś sam. Jeśli chcesz możesz wezwać serwis.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Sorki, ale troszkę popastwię się teraz nad tym urządzeniem. Kiedyś ktoś mi wspominał że dyfuzor jest na stałe zamontowany więc nie wierzylem i zadzwoniłem do Ekopol. Pani potwierdziła mi, że jest zamocowany na stałe. Zapytałem co zrobić jak zostanie uszkodzony, usłyszałem że trzeba będzie odciąć wąż od starego, kupić nowy i zainstalować nowy. Zapytałem jak skoro nie ma uchwytu itp. - usłyszałem, że z jakimś obciążeniem należy umieścić w komorze napowietrzania. Problem w tym, że dyfuzor musi być zainstalowany w odpowiedniej odległości od każdej ze stron aby nie tworzyć w komorze stref martwych, pamiętam jak liczyło się rozmieszczenie układów napowietrzających. W to samo miejsce nie zamocujecie bo jak zapytałem co ze starym to usłyszałem, że już tam pozostaje na zawsze. W związku z tym gdy obecne miejsce jest obliczone i najbardziej optymalne to montaż w innym miejscu już będzie gorszy. 
Niestety jak widać ktoś o tym wogóle nie pomyślał, najważniejsze że cena jest w miarę OK. Uważam, że jest to duży problem bo jak widziałem szczelinę pomiędzy jedną i drugą komorą to też ciężko będzie to przełożyć. Utrudnienie straszne, niestety mocowanie dyfuzora to koszty, jak chcemy uciekać od kosztów idziemy na łatwizne. Pamiętam jak w SL w BIO-DUO czy AC dyfuzor montowany był na rurze z kwasiaka - ile kasy ta rura kosztowała, później niektórzy się dziwią dlaczego to urządzenie jest droższe, no właśnie min. dlatego. Niby bzdura, ale jakże ważna. Jak dyfuzor nie będzie pracował dobrze to nie bęzie oczyszczania, prosta sprawa. 




> Wszystko co przeczytałem na tym forum jakieś 2-3 lata temu szczególnie w temacie 
> Oczyszalnia biologiczna - ranking. (wątek miał około 60 stron a teraz 107) oraz innych wskazywało na sporą popularność Bio-Hybryd 2500-4000 i gdy była mowa o dyfuzorze to to co napisałem wypowiedź wcześniej. 
> W zasadzie ich polityka z wadami i zaletami polega na zasadzie "możesz zrobić to sam" od instalacji (mniejszy koszt) po drobne serwisowanie łącznie z wymianą membran w dmuchawie czy właśnie dyfuzora.
> 
>  Aczkolwiek warto zapytać,  producenta czy instalatora jeżeli nie instalowałeś sam. Jeśli chcesz możesz wezwać serwis.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Wszystko co przeczytałem na tym forum jakieś 2-3 lata temu szczególnie w temacie 
> Oczyszalnia biologiczna - ranking. (wątek miał około 60 stron a teraz 107) oraz innych wskazywało na sporą popularność Bio-Hybryd 2500-4000 i gdy była mowa o dyfuzorze to to co napisałem wypowiedź wcześniej. 
> W zasadzie ich polityka z wadami i zaletami polega na zasadzie "możesz zrobić to sam" od instalacji (mniejszy koszt) po drobne serwisowanie łącznie z wymianą membran w dmuchawie czy właśnie dyfuzora.
> 
>  Aczkolwiek warto zapytać,  producenta czy instalatora jeżeli nie instalowałeś sam. Jeśli chcesz możesz wezwać serwis.


Ciekawe stwierdzenie - " ich polityka z wadami i zaletami " ? Jaka niby polityka, przecież to jedna z najtańszych oczyszczalni biologicznych na rynku. Co dostałeś za to, oczyszczalnię, którą nie można serwisować i która pełno ma uproszczeń, bo się tym kompletnie producent nie przejmuje - czyli nie dopowiem, gdzie ma klientów i instalatorów  :smile:   :smile: . Z klientem to chyba pół problemu, gorzej z wykonawcą, który jest po drodze. Jak się wytłumaczyć z tego, że montowało się coś, tylko dlatego, że było tanie, a reszta to wymiana " uprzejmości " pomiędzy klientem, a producentem  :sad: . Czyli nie masz dobrego dostępu do komór i w sumie nic z tym nie zrobisz. Nie masz sterowania, czyli super działa o ile się analizy nie zrobiło  :sad: . 

Ogólnie to odradzam takie oczyszczalnie - ale klienci nadal się łapią - smutne  :sad: 

Wracając jednak do sedna, masz przecież gwarancję na oczyszczalnię. W większości przypadków, długi okres gwarancji związany jest tylko z korpusem oczyszczalni - proste  :smile: . Czyli jak ktoś Ci wstawił dyfuzor na stałe i upraszczając - przykleił do korpusu, to ja bym od razu uznał, że on też ma tak długi okres gwarancji, gdyż jest jego częścią  :smile: . Niech kombinują teraz, jeśli chcieli oszukać klienta, to oni liczą na to, że sam zaczniesz coś robić np. z dyfuzorem. 

Jeśli dali Ci instrukcję użytkowania i instrukcję montażu, to znaczy, że dopuszczają te czynności, realizowane przez klienta  :smile: . 

Kończąc, to sądzę, że w BH 2500 jest pełno wad konstrukcyjnych i uproszczeń, które uniemożliwiają serwis i prawidłową konserwację  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## krukmar

Witajcie,
po prawie trzech latach bezawaryjnej eksploatacji objawił się pierwszy problem z BH2500: poziom ścieków w pierwszej komorze (osadnik) jest kilkanaście centymetrów powyżej poziomu w reaktorze, bywa, że w okresach porannych i wieczornych szczytów ścieki płyną do komory napowietrzania przez górny przelew.
Podejrzewałem jakieś przytkanie na przepływie, ale po wyłączeniu dmuchawy poziomy w obu komorach dość szybko się wyrównują (do poziomu w reaktorze), dlatego w tej chwili podejrzana jest recyrkulacja, która moim zdaniem pracuje zbyt intensywnie.
Czy taka awaria jest technicznie możliwa?  Może ktoś ma inny pomysł?
Mam zamiar wypompować pierwszą i ostatnią komorę, przepłukać przepływ i poszukać przyczyny ale do dna komory klarowania i tak nie zajrzę ("lejek").
Oczyszczalnia jest eksploatowana zgodnie z instrukcją, bez agresywnej chemii, zasilana co miesiąc bakteriami (Bio7), osad wybierany we wrześniu 2017, wtedy tez wymieniałem membrany w dmuchawie.

----------


## b2211

Włóż kamerę na kiju i wszystko Ci się wyjaśni.

----------


## Leprechaun

Miałem podobnie. Podczas pracy oczyszczalni poziom ścieków podnosił się. Ścieki jakby wracały a nie odpływały. Wyłączenie dmuchawy powodowało po chwili opadanie ścieków i ich odpływ na zewnątrz. Była nieszczelność na trójniku który został źle skręcony na jednej odnodze podczas produkcji lub montażu. Nakrętka była pęknięta. Trójnik został wymieniony przez serwis.

----------


## krukmar

Właśnie o to chodziło, dzięki wielkie za pomoc @Leprechaun.
Chodzi o ten trójnik zaraz pod dmuchawą czy inny głębiej?
Długo czekałeś na serwis Ekopolu?

----------


## Leprechaun

O ten pod dmuchawą. Innego nie widziałem. Możesz ostrożnie wyjąć podstawę na której stoi kompresor ale bezpieczniej jest wyjąć odkopać i wyjąć cały komin.
Trójnik może być w porządku ale może być problem gdziekolwiek na wężu lub pompie mamutowej do której się nie dostaniesz ze względu na lej.
Do mnie przyjechali goście którzy to montowali. Ojciec im bezsensownie deko zapłacił. Byli wcześniej coś pośturali i podumali ale problem był nadal.  Za nic nie wiedziałem o co loto w tym problemie bo tak jakby problemy przeczyły  ... logice. Pomimo sprzeciwu ojca wziąłem się za rozbebeszanie oczyszczalni i wtedy znalazłem problem z trójnikiem. Wezwałem ich ponownie, powiedziałem gdzie jest problem. Niestety straciłem zdjęcia, film uszkodzonego trójnika i zachowania oczyszczalni. Przy samej naprawie nie byłem tylko zaraz po pogrzebie wujka  zasuwałem do domu gdy oni skończyli naprawę. Prawdopodobnie będziesz musiał poczekać krócej lub dłużej na jakąkolwiek formę serwisu. Posiadając studnię chłonną po naprawie wybrałem żwir ze studni i go przepłukałem bo naniosło dziadostwa. 
Musisz się liczyć z pozaprogramowym, wcześniejszym wypompowaniem oczyszczalni  (osadnika). Fachmani zalecili też wypięcie sterownika czasowego by POŚ chodziła cały czas.

Ponownie wrzucam filmik poglądowy (na trójnik)

https://youtu.be/10ynzB1J6cQ?t=545

Miałem też ostatnio silne zamulanie studni chłonnej. Nie wiem co było przyczyną (aktualnie częściej sprawdzam) Albo ojciec przedawkował bakterie bo sypie co tydzień albo minęło już rok od ostatniego wypompowania osadnika. Może tym razem trzeba było wcześniej. Poślizg był o miesiąc. Osadnik został wypompowany w lipcu a poprzenio ro k wcześniej w czerwcu lub końcem maja. Ojciec sypie bakterie co około półtora tygodnia. Moim zdaniem za często ale z wiekiem nie wygrasz. By oczyszczalnia tego typu miała większe szanse na opadanie osadu wpiąłem ponownie sterownik czasowy i ustawiłem tak że oczyszczalnia pracuje średnio 30 a czasem 45 min a potem 15min przerwy. Póki co mamy najładniejsze wizualnie próbki z całej kariery oczyszczalni. Rodzice meldowali, że gdy trwa pranie to leci (w studni podłożyłem wiaderko by łatwiej pobierać próbki i ocenić ilość osadu oraz część ewentualnie wyłapać) trochę więcej brudu. Nie widziałem tego jeszcze ale sam zobaczę w najbliższym czasie. Używane bakterie to Septifos. Poprzednio sypane miarką zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta raz na miesiąc. Chwile temu kupiona wersja w saszetkach która obecnie jest dawkowana - saszetka na półtora tygodnia.

----------


## krukmar

Ok, zacznę od tego trójnika, jeśli nie pomoże będę molestował Ekopol.
Jeszcze raz dzięki wielkie za pomoc!

----------


## jamesdio

Wiem, że odgrzewam kotleta, ale podzielę się swoimi spostrzeżeniami dla innych. Mam (miałem?) Bio Hybrydę 2500, z drenażem rozsączającym. Całość była montowana przez EKOPOL. Przyjechali na montaż w 2012 roku ze swoją koparką i żwirem, trochę piachu dokupili lokalnie. Użytkuję oczyszczalnię 7,5 roku. Bakterie wsypywałem sporadycznie. Właściciel firmy, który osobiście montował oczyszczalnię, powiedział mi, jak mam ją uruchomić i dodał, że w ogóle nie muszę już tych bakterii dodawać. Wszyscy domownicy wiedzą czego nie wolno wrzucać do toalety. Środków agresywnych staramy się nie używać, jakieś domestosy bardzo sporadycznie, staramy się kupować preparaty tzw. bio, ale używamy tabletek do zmywarki (podobno niezbyt wskazane). Żadnych podpasek, pieluch, podkładek higienicznych itp. nikt z naszego domu tam nie wrzuca. Szambelan przyjeżdża minimum raz w roku i zawsze się dziwi, że samą wodę wybiera, a u innych ludzi jak słyszy, że ma jechać do oczyszczalni to mu się odechciewa. Krótko mówiąc - sielanka!

Wszystko działało aż do niedawna. Będąc w domu usłyszałem łomot z rur kanalizacyjnych. Po prostu oczyszczalnia "się przelała". Drenaż przestał odbierać i jak dmuchawa się włączyła, to zrobiło się podciśnienie w rurach kanalizacyjnych domu. Dodam na marginesie, że stało się to w piątek wieczorem w czasach panowania koronawirusa.  :Smile: 

Firma Ekopol się chwali na prawo i lewo, że daje 10 lat gwarancji na działanie oczyszczalni. W poniedziałek rano po awarii drenażu wiadomo - szambelan i wybrałem komorę pierwszą, żeby jakoś żyć. Następnie telefon do Ekopolu z pytaniem o co kaman. Pani zadaje serię pytań: czy ma pan gaz, czy zmiękczacz wody, gdzie jest odpływ popłuczyn ze zmiękczacza itd. Najlepiej by im pasowało, żebym powiedział, że wszystko leję w oczyszczalnię (oczywiście mam osobną kanalizację do zmiękczacza). Stwierdziła, że przyślą kogoś na oględziny. Po kilku dniach przyjechało dwóch fachowców i poprosili o grabie. Jeden koleś zaczął grzebać w komorze pierwszej tymi grabiami. Grzebie, grzebie, czas leci i po jakichś kilkunastu minutach wyłowił chusteczkę kosmetyczną, taką nierozpuszczalną. Zrobił jej zdjęcia z każdej strony i powiedział, że takich rzeczy nie wolno i w ogóle nastąpiła erupcja mądrości. Oczywiście po znalezieniu chusteczki się zawinęli i zostałem z problemem. Dodatkowo zauważyłem, że mamut bardzo słabo przerzuca z komory trzeciej do pierwszej. Właściwie mamut działał słabo i tylko przy bardzo wysokim poziomie wody w oczyszczalni, gdy woda była kilka cm poniżej rury od mamuta. Po otwarciu drugiego włazu i zajrzeniu do środka widać rurę wylotową z oczyszczalni. Wziąłem węża i tam polałem wodą - natychmiast wróciła razem ze szlamem. Ale takiego szlamu jeszcze nie widziałem - niby błoto ale jednak ciekłe...

Doraźnie - żeby jakoś żyć - zrobiłem tak, że użyłem prostej pompy zanurzeniowej i pompowałem wodę ze złoża na działkę obok + kilka wizyt szambelana. Stwierdziłem, że albo wypierdzielę tę oczyszczalnię i założę zwykłe szambo, albo wymienię drenaż. Ale żeby się rzucić na wymianę drenażu to musiałem być pewien działania oczyszczalni, bo inaczej naprawa drenażu byłaby bez sensu. A oczyszczalnia chyba nie działała: drenaż się zamulił, mamut praktycznie nie przerzuca itd. Więc zacząłem wydzwaniać do Ekopolu z setką pytań, żebym zrozumiał działanie tej oczyszczalni i żebym ją przywrócił do działania. Po małym doktoracie mam kilka wniosków.

Wniosek nr 1: zawsze jak wybieracie komorę pierwszą, *wybierajcie także komorę trzecią* (to już wyżej któryś kolega napisał). Trzeba odłączyć dmuchawę wyjąć ją na zewnątrz i otworzyć drugi właz. Otwieram go tak, że przywiązałem do metalowego oczka pasek transportowy i 2,5 metrową łatą dachową robię dźwignię - bez problemu podstawa wychodzi. Po wybraniu przez szambelana wody z tej komory, trzeba zalać tę komorę czystą wodą. Jeśli długo (lub nigdy) nie wybieraliście wody z tej komory i macie możliwość przytrzymania szambelana na podwórku, to po wybraniu zalejcie ją czystą wodą chociaż do 1/3 lub połowy i znowu od razu wybierzcie. Zalewajcie mocnym strumieniem wody w okolicy rury przelewowej, żeby wzruszyć ewentualny osad. Po wybraniu zalejcie to wodą przynajmniej do poziomu otworów w przegrodzie od strony komory drugiej. Po tej operacji jak podłączyłem dmuchawę, to mamut elegancko zaczął przerzucać wodę do komory pierwszej. Oczywiście żeby mamut przerzucał, to musi być wysoki poziom wody w oczyszczalni.

Wniosek nr 2: zróbcie sobie możliwość czyszczenia rury wylotowej z oczyszczalni. Ja miałem wylot z oczyszczalni na poziomie -1m (minus jeden metr), następnie 2m rury, kolanko 90 stopni i 15m rury drenażowej (czyli zwykłej rury Ø 110 naciętej kątówką). Gdyby była jakaś studzienka rozdzielcza byłoby lepiej - można by wyłapać ewentualny syf wypływający z oczyszczalni i przede wszystkim można wtedy w jakiś sposób kontrolować co z tej oczyszczalni wypływa (czy szlam, czy woda). Obecnie ze względu na dosyć głębokie posadowienie oczyszczalni, zrobiłem przepompownię ścieków. Mogę teraz w prosty sposób włożyć węża do komory trzeciej i pod ciśnieniem przepłukać rurę wylotową do przepompowni (około 1m). Po drugie po otwarciu włazu przepompowni od razu widzę co spada do tego zbiornika (czy woda czy szlam). 

Zamiast drenażu zrobiłem coś typu studnia chłonna. Wykopałem dołek 4,5x3m o głębokości około 1,6m. Zasypałem go żwirem płukanym 16-32 do poziomu około 0,3-0,4m pod trawnikiem. Na to położyłem geowłókninę i dzwon studni chłonnej. Od spodu do tego dzwona wchodzi rura wodna z przepompowni. Całość z wierzchu zasypałem piachem i ziemią. Mam nadzieję, że to będzie odbierać wodę. Dodatkowo ta rura w studni chłonnej, ma na dole kolanko 90 stopni i wychodzi w górę. Założyłem na nią redukcję i mam szybkozłączkę do węża ogrodowego. Mam zamiar podlewać tą wodą część roślin. Czyli w sezonie wiosenno-letnim ta pseudo studnia chłonna byłaby całkowicie odciążona. Wiem, wiem, zaraz się ktoś odezwie, że szambo chcę wylewać na trawnik. Nie chcę tu dyskutować o słuszności tego zamiaru. Wiem tylko, że wcześniej też tak wylewałem tylko pod ziemią... Dodam, że z tej oczyszczalni faktycznie na wylocie jest woda, nie szlam tylko woda. Ta woda wg deklaracji Ekopolu, jest oczyszczona w 97%. Oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę, że  to są raczej bzdury. To jest po prostu ściek. Jak się skończy całe to zamieszanie z koronawirusem, to zlecę badanie tej wody, tak dla własnej wiedzy. Nie wiem tylko jak doszło do tego, że te rury zawalone były szlamem... Jak wybrałem tę trzecią komorę po raz pierwszy, to jednak byłą tam woda, a nie szlam, ale trudno...

Cała akcja kosztowała mnie  4350 zł:
- 20 ton żwiru płukanego 16-32 - 1500 zł
- dzwon studni, przepompownia, pompa, rury, kolanka itp. - 2000 zł
- koparka z wywózką tego co wykopaliśmy z dołka - 350 zł (po znajomości)
- nadzór i pomoc chłopa, który sprzedaje i montuje oczyszczalnie - 500 zł

Chłopa wziąłem, jako nadzorującego, żebym czegoś nie spieprzył. W końcu na co dzień programuję, a nie montuję studni ani przepompowni. Jak ktoś chce namiar to pisać wiadomość prywatną, nie będę robił kryptoreklamy. Generalnie facet zgodził się pomóc w kłopocie i coś tam doradził. Najpierw przyjechał na oględziny około 100km, później zgodził się pomóc w wykonaniu studni. To wszystko na plus. Na minus, że i tak musiałem go pilnować z pomysłami i poprawić montaż pompy w przepompowni, ale to na mały minus, bez przesady. Firma jest z centralnej Polski. 

Tu jest link do galerii zdjęć z całej akcji. 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/QTbTTJGoouaFKSL57

Jest tam krótki filmik na którym widać i słychać jak ściek wypływa z oczyszczalni do przepompowni - i tak to powinno wyglądać, czyli woda sobie kapie grawitacyjnie. Na końcu jest też jedna ciekawostka - wygięta rura, która wychodziła z oczyszczalni do drenażu. Całość była montowana przez Ekopol i ta 2-metrowa rura na wyjściu szła ze spadkiem w dół i w połowie zaczęła iść w górę. Nie wiem jak to się stało, nic nie jeździło ciężkiego po drenażu nigdy. Myślę że to nie był problem główny, bo zrobił się taki syfon, ale i tak mi się to nie podoba.

Generalnie nie chcę źle mówić o firmie Ekopol, ale te 10 lat gwarancji mogą sobie za przeproszeniem wsadzić. Szczerze mówiąc to myślę, że nie ma na działanie żadnej gwarancji. Zawsze coś wymyślą, żeby nic nie robić po swojej stronie. Jednak najbardziej mnie boli, że prosiłem ich o płatną pomoc, żeby wyczyścili/wymienili drenaż, albo jakkolwiek mi pomogli odpłatnie, to nawet nie chcieli powiedzieć ile chcą taką pomoc. Czyli zgodnie z zasadą: my tylko sprzedajemy, a później "radź se sam" i najlepiej już nie dzwoń.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

*Jemesdio* - niestety nie jest to pocieszające, że Ekopol, który co prawda oczyszczalni najwyższych lotów nie ma, jednak którego uważałem za poważnego producenta, stosuje praktyki odcinania się od własnego wyrobu i co ciekawe własnego montażu. Sytuacja z polowaniem na chusteczkę higieniczną – żenująca i wynika najwyraźniej z opracowanych procedur serwisowych/gwarancyjnych.

Ściek może wyglądać na czysty, ale jeżeli w składzie jest dużo rozpuszczonych zanieczyszczeń organicznych to w drenażu będzie następował przerost masy biologicznej, która tymi doprowadzanymi zanieczyszczeniami organicznymi się żywi. Prowadzi to w konsekwencji właśnie do zatkania drenażu. Jeżeli ścieki oczyszczone będziesz miał czyste w zakresie wskaźnika „zawiesina”, natomiast wskaźniki organiczne tj. BZT5 oraz ChZT będziesz miał przekroczone to właśnie o tym piszę. 

O deklarowanej przez producenta redukcji fosforu na poziomie 81% w technologicznym układzie tej oczyszczalni możemy pomarzyć, Ponadto podana w deklaracji producenta redukcja azotu tylko Kjeldahla (podana bez azotynów i azotanów, a poziom tych drugich w ściekach oczyszczonych potrafi być znaczny) jest cwaną półprawdą, bo nasze przepisy wymagają podania azotu ogólnego.

----------


## Yarorot

Ja też mam od jakiegoś czasu problem z Bio Hybryda 2500 w ostatni zbiorniku po raz kolejny pojawił się kożuch brązowej mazi, niecały miesiąc temu był serwis z Ekopolu bo sytuacja się pojawiła wcześniej. Pan z serwisu stwierdził że w trzeciej komorze pod pompą zrobił się grzyb i trzeba tam wybrać zawartość, i że oczyszczalnia się podniesie, opowiadał że lato był ciepłe i takie rzeczy się robią, oczyszczalnię użytkuję 5 rok i wcześniej takie rzeczy nie miały miejsca. Przyjechała szambiarka wybraliśmy z pierwszej komory z trzeciej pod pompą (nie zalałem jej wodą jak pisał jamesdio) ale wkładając patyk stałą tam woda nie było żadnego błota itp. osadu,.pompa pracuje prawidłowo woda się przelewa. Nie mam już pomysłu może wezwać jeszcze raz szambiarkę i wybrać ponownie z tm że teraz dolewać wody do trzeciej komory i wypompowywać tą wodę. 
Tu mam zdjęcie tej zawiesiny https://photos.app.goo.gl/rPb2UArZXPkxQC64A

----------


## rwojtek

Podpowiedzcie proszę jak najprościej i najłatwiej podnieść tą podstawę, na której stoi pompa w bio-hybrydzie 2500. Chciałbym również tam zajrzeć po prawie 5 latach użytkowania.
Kolejne pytanie jest takie, czy ktoś z użytkowników tejże oczyszczalni instalował nowy dyfuzor? Czy jeszcze nie było takiej potrzeby?

----------


## Alekko

> Podpowiedzcie proszę jak najprościej i najłatwiej podnieść tą podstawę, na której stoi pompa w bio-hybrydzie 2500. Chciałbym również tam zajrzeć po prawie 5 latach użytkowania.
> Kolejne pytanie jest takie, czy ktoś z użytkowników tejże oczyszczalni instalował nowy dyfuzor? Czy jeszcze nie było takiej potrzeby?


Jakie to może być zdziwienie, gdy się przez 5 lat nie zaglądało do każdej z komór. Ja mam też trzy komory i przepływówkę jak ekopolu, ale z centropalstu. Trzeba do wszystkich komór zaglądać regularnie, aby oczyszczalnia pociągnęła. Jak miałem na to mniej czasu to chciałem strownik kupić i sam go ustawić. Wyszło za drogo, dlatego trzeba wiedzieć, co kupiłeś i często o nią dbać. Lepsze oczyszczalnie mają sterowania i działa to lepiej, a w ekopolu to nawet dyfuzora nie wymienisz, tylko na cegle nowy będziesz musiał wrzucić. Oczyszczalnia od razu zaprojektowana, tak, aby nie było serwisu i gwarancji. Jaka inna firma daje jeden mały właz na dwie komory, a jedna z nich to ta w której wszystko się dzieje i bulogcze, czyli z dyfuzorem. Maskarada, a nie oczyszczalnia. Ja mam trzy włazy, bo trzy komory i tak powinno być.

----------


## Alekko

> Zamiast drenażu zrobiłem coś typu studnia chłonna. Wykopałem dołek 4,5x3m o głębokości około 1,6m. Zasypałem go żwirem płukanym 16-32 do poziomu około 0,3-0,4m pod trawnikiem. Na to położyłem geowłókninę i dzwon studni chłonnej. Od spodu do tego dzwona wchodzi rura wodna z przepompowni. Całość z wierzchu zasypałem piachem i ziemią. Mam nadzieję, że to będzie odbierać wodę. Dodatkowo ta rura w studni chłonnej, ma na dole kolanko 90 stopni i wychodzi w górę. Założyłem na nią redukcję i mam szybkozłączkę do węża ogrodowego. Mam zamiar podlewać tą wodą część roślin. Czyli w sezonie wiosenno-letnim ta pseudo studnia chłonna byłaby całkowicie odciążona. Wiem, wiem, zaraz się ktoś odezwie, że szambo chcę wylewać na trawnik. Nie chcę tu dyskutować o słuszności tego zamiaru. Wiem tylko, że wcześniej też tak wylewałem tylko pod ziemią... Dodam, że z tej oczyszczalni faktycznie na wylocie jest woda, nie szlam tylko woda. Ta woda wg deklaracji Ekopolu, jest oczyszczona w 97%. Oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę, że  to są raczej bzdury. To jest po prostu ściek. Jak się skończy całe to zamieszanie z koronawirusem, to zlecę badanie tej wody, tak dla własnej wiedzy. Nie wiem tylko jak doszło do tego, że te rury zawalone były szlamem... Jak wybrałem tę trzecią komorę po raz pierwszy, to jednak byłą tam woda, a nie szlam, ale trudno...
> 
> Cała akcja kosztowała mnie  4350 zł:
> - 20 ton żwiru płukanego 16-32 - 1500 zł
> - dzwon studni, przepompownia, pompa, rury, kolanka itp. - 2000 zł
> - koparka z wywózką tego co wykopaliśmy z dołka - 350 zł (po znajomości)
> - nadzór i pomoc chłopa, który sprzedaje i montuje oczyszczalnie - 500 zł


Jak myślisz, że to co zrobiłeś po nowemu, nie było dobrze przemyślane. Żwiru sporo, ale trzeba było robić nowy drenaż, aby było więcej w terenie. Zrobiłeś to jako dół chłonny, czy studnię ze żwiirem i będzie wsiąkać. Jednak jak osad na dnie opadnie to i tak to dno z czasem zakleii. Na szybko to ja bym jeszcze do jakiegoś osadnika po przepompowni pompował, aby jeszcze odstało i osad wyszedł. Musisz częściej zaglądać do oczyszczalni. To że dmuchawa jest we włązie to porażka i lepiej ją obok zamontować, nawet w jakiejś skrzynce na zawory do podlewania. Jak masz kasę to zrób jakieś sterowananie, aby więcej było na automacie. Ja bym starał się tą oczyszczalnię jakoś przerobić, czy dodać jakieś dawkowanie. Bez tego całość pchać w studnię to nadal ryzyko. 
Nie wiem co masz za pompę w przepompowni, ale lepiej tam też dołożyć bezpieczniki i jakiś pływak, abyś wiedział jak stanie.

----------


## rwojtek

> Jakie to może być zdziwienie, gdy się przez 5 lat nie zaglądało do każdej z komór. Ja mam też trzy komory i przepływówkę jak ekopolu, ale z centropalstu. Trzeba do wszystkich komór zaglądać regularnie, aby oczyszczalnia pociągnęła. Jak miałem na to mniej czasu to chciałem strownik kupić i sam go ustawić. Wyszło za drogo, dlatego trzeba wiedzieć, co kupiłeś i często o nią dbać. Lepsze oczyszczalnie mają sterowania i działa to lepiej, a w ekopolu to nawet dyfuzora nie wymienisz, tylko na cegle nowy będziesz musiał wrzucić. Oczyszczalnia od razu zaprojektowana, tak, aby nie było serwisu i gwarancji. Jaka inna firma daje jeden mały właz na dwie komory, a jedna z nich to ta w której wszystko się dzieje i bulogcze, czyli z dyfuzorem. Maskarada, a nie oczyszczalnia. Ja mam trzy włazy, bo trzy komory i tak powinno być.


Zaglądam średnio raz na tydzień, ale tylko do pierwszej i drugiej komory. Chodzi mi tylko o trzecią ostatnią komorę. Nigdy z niej nie wybierałem tej zawiesiny z dna, która jest zawracana do osadnika więc po takim czasie dobrze byłoby zajrzeć. Producent i tak nie zaleca wybierać z tamtąd.
Co do dyfuzora, wiem, że jest przymocowany na stałe. Jestem tylko ciekawy ile czasu powinien wytrzymać i czy można samemu podmienić na nowy lub kto mógłby mi to wykonać ewentualnie w ramach usługi. Poza tym jestem z oczyszczalni zadowolony. Użytkuję wg zaleceń producenta, bez agresywnej chemii,jedynie płyny do prania, tabletki do zmywarki i frosch do sprzątania łazienek. Wybieram co jakieś 10-11 miesięcy i regularnie wrzucam bakterie. Do tego mam studnię chłonną z kręgów fi1200 (5 sztuk 0,5m) stojących na 15 tonach kamienia wrzuconych do dołu 3x3m a wszędzie wokół i poniżej mam piach i żwir jakieś 20m ppt. Studnia chłonna jak i kanalizacja w domu posiada kominek wentylacyjny. Aa do studni chłonnej ma doprowadzony przelew ze zbiornika na deszczówkę 10m3, który w zasadzie mocniej przepłukuje studnię chłonną chociaż tam i tak nic nie zalega i nie śmierdzi i cały czas jest sucho.

----------


## jamesdio

> Podpowiedzcie proszę jak najprościej i najłatwiej podnieść tą podstawę, na której stoi pompa w bio-hybrydzie 2500. Chciałbym również tam zajrzeć po prawie 5 latach użytkowania.
> Kolejne pytanie jest takie, czy ktoś z użytkowników tejże oczyszczalni instalował nowy dyfuzor? Czy jeszcze nie było takiej potrzeby?


Tak, jak pisałem - w podstawie, na której leży pompa, jest zamontowany taki hak oczkowy. Przywiązuję do niego pasek transportowy, obok włazu kładę kawałek drewna, na którym opieram łatę dachową. Ta łata jest przełożona przez ten pasek i robię zwykłą dźwignię. Jednym ruchem łaty w górę podnoszę podstawę. Oczywiście trzeba wcześniej rozpiąć i wyjąć pompę. Tak jak wyżej napisał Alekko pompa we włazie to głupi pomysł. Tzn. tani dla producenta, ale dla użytkownika niezbyt korzystne rozwiązanie. Faktycznie lepiej byłoby to wszystko wywalić obok do jakiejś skrzynki i tylko podnosić dekiel, żeby zajrzeć do trzeciej komory...

----------


## jamesdio

> Jak masz kasę to zrób jakieś sterowananie, aby więcej było na automacie. Ja bym starał się tą oczyszczalnię jakoś przerobić, czy dodać jakieś dawkowanie. Bez tego całość pchać w studnię to nadal ryzyko. 
> Nie wiem co masz za pompę w przepompowni, ale lepiej tam też dołożyć bezpieczniki i jakiś pływak, abyś wiedział jak stanie.


Co masz na myśli mówiąc, żeby dołożyć jeszcze jakieś sterowanie i dawkowanie? W przepompowni mam Omnigenę WQ 180. Pompa ma pływak.  I o jaki bezpiecznik Ci chodzi? Pompa jest podłączona do tego sterownika z Ekopolu, czyli jest tam bezpiecznik nadmiarowo prądowy.

----------


## Alekko

> Co masz na myśli mówiąc, żeby dołożyć jeszcze jakieś sterowanie i dawkowanie? W przepompowni mam Omnigenę WQ 180. Pompa ma pływak.  I o jaki bezpiecznik Ci chodzi? Pompa jest podłączona do tego sterownika z Ekopolu, czyli jest tam bezpiecznik nadmiarowo prądowy.


Ale Ekopol ma zegar włącz/wyłącz, a nie sterowanie, więc pewnie pompa jest pod jego zasilanie podłączona. Ta pompa może i podziała, ale ciężko zaleźć tańszą.
Jak ona stanie to nie będzieszx wiedział, póki z kibla nie bęziesz miał jak wody spóścić. Ja będzie chodził i sprawdzał to tydzień to może nie. Bezpiecznik taki nadprądowy to minimu, a jak dasz taki pływak z lampką powyżej to się zaświeci jak poziom pójdzie w górę. Będziesz wiedział, że coś nie tak zanim się wszystko przeleje. Jak sobie poczytasz na forum to nie jeden powie, że dawkowanie z osadnika dobrze robi na oczyszczalnię. Jak już tyle wydałeś to możesz pomyśleć o czymś takim, aby lepiej działo. Jednak to kasa bo pompa dawkująca to w sumie koszt elektrozaworu, ale sterowanie już trzeba dodać.

----------


## Alekko

> Zaglądam średnio raz na tydzień, ale tylko do pierwszej i drugiej komory. Chodzi mi tylko o trzecią ostatnią komorę. Nigdy z niej nie wybierałem tej zawiesiny z dna, która jest zawracana do osadnika więc po takim czasie dobrze byłoby zajrzeć. Producent i tak nie zaleca wybierać z tamtąd.
> Co do dyfuzora, wiem, że jest przymocowany na stałe. Jestem tylko ciekawy ile czasu powinien wytrzymać i czy można samemu podmienić na nowy lub kto mógłby mi to wykonać ewentualnie w ramach usługi. Poza tym jestem z oczyszczalni zadowolony. Użytkuję wg zaleceń producenta, bez agresywnej chemii,jedynie płyny do prania, tabletki do zmywarki i frosch do sprzątania łazienek. Wybieram co jakieś 10-11 miesięcy i regularnie wrzucam bakterie. Do tego mam studnię chłonną z kręgów fi1200 (5 sztuk 0,5m) stojących na 15 tonach kamienia wrzuconych do dołu 3x3m a wszędzie wokół i poniżej mam piach i żwir jakieś 20m ppt. Studnia chłonna jak i kanalizacja w domu posiada kominek wentylacyjny. Aa do studni chłonnej ma doprowadzony przelew ze zbiornika na deszczówkę 10m3, który w zasadzie mocniej przepłukuje studnię chłonną chociaż tam i tak nic nie zalega i nie śmierdzi i cały czas jest sucho.


Ekopol to taki jak wielu producentów co w instrukcję obsługi i gwarancję nie można wierzyć. Jak w ostatniej komorze by się zapchała recyrkulacja i osad by pływał to byś nie wiedział aż by coś się stanęło. Dlatego oni mówią, że nie trzeba, a ty i tak robisz więcej. Tam trzeba zaglądać, bo to ostatnia komora przed wylotem. Mam u siebie też osadnik i dopiero po nim widać co się dzieje.

----------


## Yarorot

Alekko
Widzę że Ty jesteś biegły w temacie, dzisiaj zaglądałem do trzeciej komory i wkładałem patyk w lejku i pod nim konsystencja wody, a w zbiorniku dalej tworzy się brązowy 
kożuch. Co poradzisz, wybrać i wlać czystą wodę i jeszcze raz wybrać z trzeciej komory?
Filmik z trzeciej komory https://photos.app.goo.gl/BvEdaaCzde7w6CWk8

----------


## Alekko

> Alekko
> Widzę że Ty jesteś biegły w temacie, dzisiaj zaglądałem do trzeciej komory i wkładałem patyk w lejku i pod nim konsystencja wody, a w zbiorniku dalej tworzy się brązowy 
> kożuch. Co poradzisz, wybrać i wlać czystą wodę i jeszcze raz wybrać z trzeciej komory?
> Filmik z trzeciej komory https://photos.app.goo.gl/BvEdaaCzde7w6CWk8


Ja mam inną oczyszczalnię, bo od centroplasta, więc takim expertem nie jestem od wszystkiego. Obie te oczyszczalnie to przepłyywówki. Obie mają trzy komory bo nie liczę w ekopolu tego stożka jako czwartej. Jak oglądam ich rysunki, to ten stożek blokuje też widok w ostatnią komorę. Jak Osad do góry wypłynie to też go nie widać. Dla mnie to kicha i lepiej była dać coś innego. Nie widzisz ile osadu pływa wypłyniętego w ostatniej komorze i nie wiem jak możesz przeczyścić mamuta o recyrkulacji, gdyby się zatkał. W tym włazie to u ciebie nic nie widać, bo masz tylko właz 40cm, a u mnie jest 60cm. To tak jakbyś miał dwa razy więcej.

Ja bym z osadnika wstępnego i wtórego, czyli tego na końcu ze stożkiem we włazie, wybierał zawsze razem. Jak teraz chcesz wybrać ze wtórnego, czyli trzeciej komory to pewnie pomoże, ale nie wiem, czy nie masz też za dużo osadów w komorze z dyfuzorem. Nie wiem jak to sprawdzić i jak tam przepłukać to.

Czym więcej wiem o bio-hybryda ekopolu to wiecej też uważam to za złą oczyszczalnię i producenta, który nie przejmuje się klientami i nie daje możliwości serwisu. Jak stanie to wtedy koniec.

----------


## Yarorot

A więc zrobiłem tak
Szmbelan wybrał najpierw z trzeciej komory, później z drugiego zbiornika, następnie z pierwszej komory w międzyczasie dolewałem wody do trzeciego zbiornika, później z pierwszej komory. Po wyjeździe szambelana 
Wymieniłem membrany w pompie napowietrzającej, ile mogłem wypróżniłem komorę z kształtkami za pomocą pompy do brudnej wody. Włączyłem pompę napowietrzającą i to trzeciej komory zacząłem lać wodę aby zapełnić oczyszczalnie, po wczorajszych pracach jak na dzień dzisiejszy kozucha nie widzę ale poczekamy zobaczymy.

----------


## Yarorot

No i po tygodniu lipa zaczął pojawiać się znowu kożuch w trzeciej komorze na ściankach lejka pojawiły się jak by glony, będę pisał do Ekopolu niech przyjeżdża serwis i kombinuje co mogłem to zrobiłem. Bakterii za dużo sam już nie wiem. Jak się wkurzę to wymienię to na inną oczyszczalnie, tylko na co?

----------


## Alekko

> No i po tygodniu lipa zaczął pojawiać się znowu kożuch w trzeciej komorze na ściankach lejka pojawiły się jak by glony, będę pisał do Ekopolu niech przyjeżdża serwis i kombinuje co mogłem to zrobiłem. Bakterii za dużo sam już nie wiem. Jak się wkurzę to wymienię to na inną oczyszczalnie, tylko na co?


No ale to ja nie wiem skąd tam może być ten kożuch skoro tam wybrałeś. Ten lejek i tak go ukrywa, bo nie widać go ile pływa po wierzchu w ostatniej komorze.
Może mamut do recyrkulacji się zatkał i nie działa. To dmuchawa tego tak nie przepchnie, trzeba szlauchem pod ciśnieniem płukać. Nie wiem, czy możesz go tak przepłukać, bo ja w swojej tak zrobiłem. Nie wierzę, żeby serwis Ekopola pomógł, bo tak tą oczyszczalnię zrobili, że sami tam prawie zajrzeć prze małe włazy nie mogą.

----------


## Yarorot

Mamut pompuje, kształtki pływają, Jutro zrobię zdjęcia to wrzucę. Z oczyszczalni nie śmierdzi, nie mam pojęcia skąd ta zawiesina się pojawia. Domyślam się że serwis Ekpolu nie pomoże no ale jak stworzyli taką oczyszczalnie to niech wyjaśnią jak to naprawić.

Ps.
Tu zamieściłem filmy https://photos.app.goo.gl/FnXq6XVRCLBEPujx7

----------


## Leprechaun

Ogólnie odniosę się do wpisów od 09-04-2020 oraz odrobiny wcześniejszych historii. W domu zdecydowaliśmy się na tą przepompownię pod wpływem wpisów, opinii  z przed kilku lat oraz możliwości finansowych. Szkoda, że wcześniej aktywne osoby nie udzielają się już. Ciekawe czy nadal im wszystko działa czy działają na własną rękę ewentualnie wymienili oczyszczalnię.

Z Ekopolem wygląda, że nie idzie się normalnie dogadać. Dawniej nikt nie zgłaszał takich problemów jak obecnie szczególnie z tym szlamem błotnym (niby błoto a jednak inne) W przypadku pojawienia się takiego szlamu a nawet dla profilaktyki należy częściowo olać instrukcję i zalecenia Ekopolu. Osady powierzchniowe osiągną taką wartość, że zamulą wam studnię chłonną, poletko rozsączające z drenażem się zarżnie. Warstwa tego syfu w komorze klarowania dosłownie będzie wam cofać zawartość oczyszczalni do tyłu. 

Na pewno należy jednak przynajmniej raz w roku albo deko wcześniej opróżniać pierwszy (od wlotu) osadnik wstępny/gnilny). W miarę możliwości i chęci co jakiś czas kontrolować co nam faktycznie wypływa na wylocie pobierając próbkę np. w studni chłonnej do wiaderka oraz co jest upierdliwe zajrzeć do ostatniej komory klarowania na wylocie co jest upierdliwe bo albo trzeba zdemontować dmuchawę i wyjąć dekiel na którym ona ostoi albo wyjąć cały komin włazu ale da nam najlepszy obraz sytuacji. Jeżeli są tam jakiekolwiek kiśle lub błota należy najpierw wezwać szambowóz i wybieramy osadnik wstępny. W miarę możliwości wypompować pompą do wody brudnej zawartość komory klarowania. Wiele tam nie wypompujemy bo przeszkodzi nam lej więc jak coś to dolewamy  wodę do komory napowietrzania i co jakiś czas jakimś kijem staramy się przemieszać jak najgłębiej w ostatniej komorze. Komorę napowietrzania też można wypompować i przepłukać w sumie to nawet wcześniej niż ostatnią komorę. Moja pompa do brudnej wody posiada kosz, siatkę więc kształtek nie wessie i nie uszkodzi. Tu też mieszamy i dolewamy wodę.
Po takim czyszczeniu, płukaniu restartujemy oczyszczalnie czyli wykonujemy procedurę jak przy pierwszym rozruchu po zamontowaniu oczyszczalni. U siebie opróżnione komory zalewam wodą poniżej połowy i zbieram ścieki. Gdy się już przelewają a nawet deko wcześniej wsypuję bakterie do komory osadnika wstępnego i za parę dni (zależy jaki kto ma napływ ścieków) uruchamiam dmuchawę.

Jeżeli ktoś posiada studnię chłonną z kręgów betonowych to warto wybrać wierzchnią warstwę żwiru i przepłukać a potem wsypać ponownie. Moim zdaniem warto posiadać nawet najprostszy mechanizm zegarowy by co jakiś czas (u mnie 15/15min) oczyszczalnia miała przerwy w napowietrzaniu i cyrkulacji by osady miały czas osiąść oraz nie przesadzać z nadmiernym dawkowaniem bakterii.

Miałem już kilka atrakcji. Niektóre opisywałem gdzieś na forum. Parę razy śmierdziało bo z nieznanego mi powodu zdechły bakterie. W oczyszczalni podnosił się poziom zawartości gdy pracowała dmuchawa a przyczyną była nieszczelność na trójniku który rozprowadza powietrze do mamuta przelewu i dyfuzora ale sam to musiałem wykryć. Ostatnia atrakcja w postaci błota szlamu u mnie prawdopodobnie wynikła z kilku powodów. Ogólnie nawet zima jest cieplejsza. Ojciec pod wpływem różnych "doradców" zrezygnował z mechanizmu zegarowego a tym samym oczyszczalnia (kompresor) pracowała non stop. Bakterie sypał co dwa tygodnie a nawet co tydzień a na początku tych swoich pomysłów był zachwycony bo próbki były piękne do czasu aż flora bakteryjna i wszelkie osady nie przekroczyły wartości krytycznych. Wcześniejsze różne awarie prawdopodobnie przyczyniły się do większego zapaprania komór. Gdy w końcu zrobiłem po swojemu (częściowo przepłukałem, przywróciłem zegar oraz ograniczyłem dodawanie bakterii) na razie jest ok ale za wcześnie na faktyczne podsumowanie. Komorę napowietrzania nie dokończyłem płukać do końca. Wnętrze studni chłonnej tylko przepłukałem bo była już zamulona a było zimno i wystąpił problem z dostępem do wody więc czeka mnie wybranie warstwy żwiru i przepłukanie go. Od  połowy  lutego 2020 nie dosypywałem bakterii. Gdy rozpoczynamy z nową oczyszczalnią  to na początku dajemy większą dawkę i mamy dużo piany oraz przez jakiś czas sypiemy powiedzmy co miesiąc lub co dwa tygodnie w mniejszej dawce a gdy kształtki obrosną można dawać mniej. Po prostu trzeba się nauczyć i obserwować. Gdy zrobi się cieplej i będzie czas pobiorę próbki w studni i zajrzę do komory klarowania.

Po ostatnim płukaniu i restarcie za parę dni zaczęło śmierdzieć. Przyczyną był mechanizm zegarowy który zawiesił się w cyklu wyłączonej dmuchawy. Dałem nowy zegar. Przedmuchało smrodek i dosypałem odrobinę bakterii. Póki co działa.

Membrany w kompresorze wymieniłem zgodnie z instrukcją a przy okazji filtr który wcześniej też czyściłem co jakiś czas. Dyfuzora nie wymieniałem.

----------


## rwojtek

> Ogólnie odniosę się do wpisów od 09-04-2020 oraz odrobiny wcześniejszych historii......
> ...... Dyfuzora nie wymieniałem.


Chciałbym Tobie bardzo podziękować za zebrane w poście spostrzeżenia i uwagi, z których jeśli zajdzie taka potrzeba na pewno skorzystam.
Jestem również ciekawy jak wygląda sprawa z wymianą dyfuzora, bo zapewne mnie to też czeka mam nadzieję, że w dalszej a nie bliższej przyszłości.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

@Leprechaun

W tej oczyszczalni ewidentnie jest problem ze skutecznym odprowadzeniem osadu nadmiernego z trzeciej komory. W oczyszczalniach pracujących w trybie przepływowym jest to szczególnie trudne do poprawnego rozwiązania. Ekopol zastosował komorę klarowania, z której osad ma się zsuwać do komory poniżej, z której następnie ma być usuwany przy pomocy pompy mamutowej. Jak widać na opisanych przykładach nie do końca to działa jak powinno. Wg mnie przeceniono zdolność zaciągania pompy mamutowej (tym bardziej że ściany zbiornika są karbowane, co dodatkowo zmniejsza tę zdolność). Ponadto zapomniano, że osad dość szybko zaczyna flotować i ta pompa mamutowa nie za bardzo ma co zasysać. 

Dla przykładu jak to powinno poprawnie być zrobione można przywołać oczyszczlnię Bioekocent 3300, gdzie mamut osadu nadmiernego w 3 komorze zasysa z małego obszaru leja do którego osad się zsuwa. Bioekocent ma inne słabe rozwiazania (np mały osadnik wstępny) ale akurat osadnik wtórny producent zaprojektował bardzo dobrze. 




> Po takim czyszczeniu, płukaniu restartujemy oczyszczalnie czyli wykonujemy procedurę jak przy pierwszym rozruchu po zamontowaniu oczyszczalni. U siebie opróżnione komory zalewam wodą poniżej połowy i zbieram ścieki. Gdy się już przelewają a nawet deko wcześniej wsypuję bakterie do komory osadnika wstępnego i za parę dni (zależy jaki kto ma napływ ścieków) uruchamiam dmuchawę.


Wg mnie nie do końca robisz właściwie. Na kształtkach złoża, ścianach zbiornika i w tym co zostaje na dnie po opróżnianiu jest ciągle osad czynny. Po zalaniu i odcięciu dopływu powietrza dusisz go i wybijasz go całkowicie (a mógłby się już namnażać) i dodatkowo dociążasz bioreaktor tym martwym osadem. Ponadto błędem jest opróżnianie środkowej komory - nie ma to uzasadnienia. Tam jest osad czynny, który robi całą robotę, jego ilość jest regulowana samoczynnie ilością pożywki. Opróżnianiu podlega tylko 1 i 3 komora.

----------


## Leprechaun

Problem polega na tym, że do około 2019r nikt nie pisał o poruszanych ostatnio problemach a ma na myśli błoto, szlam, zawiesinę czy jak to tam zwał i co u kogo powstaje i co gorsza zatykające studnie chłonne czy poletka drenażowe. Parę lat temu była to dość popularna oczyszczalnia w kategorii jakość (działanie) cena oraz sporo możliwości zrobienia samemu oraz podobne oczyszczalnie, klony. Użytkownicy jak i ja mieliśmy różne atrakcje ale nie aż takie. To coś nowego  i nie każdy o tym pisze.

Kolejna sprawa to specyfika tego syfu względem pompy mamutowej. Ciżęko by mamut wypompował coś co utrzymuje się na powierzchni lub zbiera się w końcu po paru latach nawarstwiając się w komorach przed mamutem. Po paru latach takiego czy innego użytkowania i jakichś awarii w środkowej komorze napowietrzania też zgromadzi się syf który ze swej natury utrzymuje się  na powierzchni oraz drugi który ma tendencję do opadania na spód a rusza go częściowo tylko ruch wywołany ruchem "wody" w wyniku napowietrzania. Po paru latach już się mniej zagląda do oczyszczalni a szczególnie gdy zimno, pada itp.

Środkową komorę napowietrzania częściowo przeczyściłem po raz pierwszy po pary latach użytkowania. Ścianki zbiornika wyglądają optycznie na ładne, czyste. Na kształtakach mam widoczny osad. Pozostała zawartość środkowej komory mogłaby być mniej gęsta. Wyczyścił bym ją bardziej ale trafiłem na okres zimowy (luty) gdzie dzień jest krótki a temperatury oscylowały od zera może jednego stopnia do temperatur ujemnych a przy okazji odmawiała  posłuszeństwa pompa zanurzeniowa w studni wody pitnej. Przypominam iż jakie takie czyszczenie środkowej komory wykonałem pierwszy raz po paru latach użytkowania. Później wystarczy wykonać procedurę jak przy pierwszym uruchomieniu lepszym lub gorszym sposobem a było trochę wpisów o "prawidłowym" restarcie.

Ludzie boją się też pisać o problemach i to jak sobie z nimi radzą by ktoś ich nie "dojechał" Nawet tak czy gorsza oczyszczalnia ale w miarę zadbana jest lepsza niż przeciekające systematycznie czy wypompowywane w nocy na łąkę szambo.

----------


## piotri

Hej. Dołączę się i ja do tematu.
Mam BioHybryde wkopaną gdzieś w 2012 roku, w użytku od 2015.
Moja niestety jest w "starszej wersji" i nie ma w niej komory klarowania.
Z tyłu domu mam 2 tunele (2x4m), taka połówka zbiornika, pod tym kamienie.
Niestety warunki gruntowe okazały się nie takie sprzyjające jak miało być. W tunelu systematycznie podnosił się poziom wody.
No i przyszedł wirus, wszyscy siedzą w domu, zaczęło śmierdzieć z oczyszczalni. Szczerze za często do niej nie zaglądałem.
No i zajrzałem do tunelu i do oczyszczalni. Poziom w tunelu wysoki, w oczyszczalni to samo  :sad: 
Wszystko zaczęło się przelewać pomiędzy komorami.
Kształtki były w pierwszej komorze, wyciągałem je przez ponad tydzień zanim wszystkie wyłowiłem. Juz myślałem że zbiornik uszkodzony, bo co wydawało mi się że wyłowiłem wszystkie to pojawiały się następne.
Tunel odkopałem na końcu, poziom w oczyszczalni spadł, ale po jakimś czasie się podniósł, znów odkopałem, poziom spadł i znów sie ponosi.

Wczoraj czytając znalazłem ten wątek i naprowadziliście mnie żeby zajrzeć do 3 komory. Nie mam nawet rewizji jak w nowszej wersji. Kiedyś podchodziłem do wyjęcia dna pod pompą ale nie dałem rady i dałem sobie spokój. Dzisiaj jednak nie odpuściłem. Udało się. Moim oczom ukazał się syf w 3 komorze + oczywiście kształtki. Do rury wylotowej wygląda jakby leciała czarna maź, poza tym w 3 komorze jest chyba wszystko z pierwszej i pływa po wierzchu.

Obecnie zakupiłem 6t żwiru(pewnie za mało) i chciałem dorobić drenaż na końcu tuneli z przepompownią, żeby było wyżej.
Muszę wybrać 1 i 3 komorę.
Nie wiem co zrobić z wodą w tunelach, jest też śmierdząca i po zmieszaniu czarna. Boję się że jak wleje w drenaż to się szybko zatka.

Na zdjęciach, 3 komora, woda z drugiej komory po pobraniu i po odstaniu i, to chyba ten tajemniczy osad/kłaczki którego powinno być tak z 1/3

----------


## rwojtek

> Hej. Dołączę się i ja do tematu.
> 
> .....


Podpowiedz jeszcze jak wyciągnąłeś pokrywę/podstawę z 3 komory.

----------


## piotri

> Podpowiedz jeszcze jak wyciągnąłeś pokrywę/podstawę z 3 komory.



Tak jak tu inny kolega pisal. Przywiązałem sznurek do haka przykręconego do denka. Kawał pręta i dzwignią do góry poszło.

----------


## Alekko

> Obecnie zakupiłem 6t żwiru(pewnie za mało) i chciałem dorobić drenaż na końcu tuneli z przepompownią, żeby było wyżej.
> Muszę wybrać 1 i 3 komorę.
> Nie wiem co zrobić z wodą w tunelach, jest też śmierdząca i po zmieszaniu czarna. Boję się że jak wleje w drenaż to się szybko zatka.


Ja przepompownię dałbym od razu za oczyszczalnią o ile to jest oczyszczalnia, a raczej przekręt na kliencie. Nowy drenaż, wyżej ze rewizją , a potem przelew do starych tuneli. Pompa pchnie, a nie ma sensu robić to za syfem na końcu tuleni. Może się tam to wlać i albo muł załatwi ci szybciej pompę albo ten nowy drenaż. 

Z tuneli to bym szambowózł wziął i wyciągnął ze szlamem ile się da, a potem lać bioaktywator z wiadra i niech stoi sucho, może się kiedyś odetka. Syf na maxa.

----------


## piotri

> Ja przepompownię dałbym od razu za oczyszczalnią o ile to jest oczyszczalnia, a raczej przekręt na kliencie. Nowy drenaż, wyżej ze rewizją , a potem przelew do starych tuneli. Pompa pchnie, a nie ma sensu robić to za syfem na końcu tuleni. Może się tam to wlać i albo muł załatwi ci szybciej pompę albo ten nowy drenaż. 
> 
> Z tuneli to bym szambowózł wziął i wyciągnął ze szlamem ile się da, a potem lać bioaktywator z wiadra i niech stoi sucho, może się kiedyś odetka. Syf na maxa.


Niestety pomiędzy tunelami a "oczyszczalnią" nie ma miejsca.
Też pomyślałem o szambiarce żeby z tuneli wyciągnąć, ale nie wiem jak to się ma do żwiru/kamieni, też wyciągnie?

----------


## Yarorot

A więc u mnie nadal pojawia się kożuch brązowej mazi, teraz widać go bardzo dobrze na odpływie komory klarowania. Jeszcze zapytam jakich bakterii używacie, ja używam Bio7 max. Pompa napowietrzająca chodzi non stop (ale to już od początku tak chodziła) czytałem ze co niektórym chodzi 15min. na 15 min przerwy. Ale czy to ma akurat tu takie znaczenie.
Oczywiście Ekopol na mojego maila nie odpisał, więc w przyszłym tygodniu przedzwonię.

Ps. Poczytajcie ten temat na tym forum http://www.forum.obud.pl/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3087

----------


## P_79

Witam
Od pewnego czasu mam problem z napowietrzaniem wygląda to tak jakby napowietrzane było tylko do połowy zbiornika . Kształtki gromadzą się koło przegrody zbiornika wstępnego i zapach się wydziela też nieciekawy. Dmuchawa pracuje normalnie ,pompa mamutowa też. Oczyszczalnia ma już 7lat. Proszę o pomoc. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Alekko

> Witam
> Od pewnego czasu mam problem z napowietrzaniem wygląda to tak jakby napowietrzane było tylko do połowy zbiornika . Kształtki gromadzą się koło przegrody zbiornika wstępnego i zapach się wydziela też nieciekawy. Dmuchawa pracuje normalnie ,pompa mamutowa też. Oczyszczalnia ma już 7lat. Proszę o pomoc. Pozdrawiam


Jak 7 lat działa to ile razy wymieniałeś membrany w dmuchawie. 

Może być coś nie tak z dmuchawą lub dyfuzorem. Jak padł dyfuzor to trzeba utopić nowy, bo starego nie wyciągniesz, bo do dna przyklejony. Masakra jakaś.

----------


## P_79

Witam

ponizej link z filmem jak pracuje



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lnb...ew?usp=sharing
-oczyszczalnia wypompowana w tym roku pierwszy i 3 zbiornik
-membrany nie były wymieniane

----------


## WojtekINST

> Witam
> 
> ponizej link z filmem jak pracuje
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lnb...ew?usp=sharing
> -oczyszczalnia wypompowana w tym roku pierwszy i 3 zbiornik
> -membrany nie były wymieniane


Zanim coś zrobisz to trzeba i tak wymienić membrany w dmuchawie dla pewności. Wygląda to jak jakby puściło coś na wlocie powietrza do dyfuzora albo się poluzowała na nim obejma. Nie wiem jakiego producenta dają dyfuzory ? Kupił i tak nowy dyfuzor na zapas. 

Z drugiej strony możesz złożyć reklamację , ale nie wiem jaki to da efekt. Dyfuzory z dobrych firm w sumie się nie psują mechanicznie. Nie myl tego ze zużywaniem się od pracy, bo to co innego.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Witam
> 
> ponizej link z filmem jak pracuje
> 
> 
> - oczyszczalnia wypompowana w tym roku pierwszy i 3 zbiornik
> -membrany nie były wymieniane


No słabiutko napowietrza.

Po 7 latach to warto wymienić poza membranami również filtr i zawory zwrotne (czyli tzw. zestaw naprawczy).

Dyfuzor raczej uszkodzony nie jest, bo by robił duży bąbel. Natomiast może być obrośnięty i w przypadku tej oczyszczalni faktycznie dokłada się tylko nowy.

----------


## P_79

Witam

----------


## P_79

Witam

Problem chyba już rozwiązany ale jeszcze obserwuje . Winowajcą był zagięty waż od dyfuzora.  Do wymiany jeszcze membrany. Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc

----------


## rwojtek

> Witam
> 
> Problem chyba już rozwiązany ale jeszcze obserwuje . Winowajcą był zagięty waż od dyfuzora.  Do wymiany jeszcze membrany. Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc


Jak stwierdziłeś, że wąż był zagięty? Odpompowywałeś środkową komorę? Czy może jakoś inaczej?

----------


## inżH2O

> Jak stwierdziłeś, że wąż był zagięty? Odpompowywałeś środkową komorę? Czy może jakoś inaczej?


Prosty sposób na sprawdzenie czy dmuchawa nie jest dławiona podczas napowietrzania, to zdjęcie węża zasilającego z króćca dmuchawy. Po tej czynności dmuchawa zauważalnie cichnie. Podczas pracy na zdławionym odcinku zdecydowanie pracuje głośniej i bardzo mocno się grzeje.

----------


## rwojtek

> Prosty sposób na sprawdzenie czy dmuchawa nie jest dławiona podczas napowietrzania, to zdjęcie węża zasilającego z króćca dmuchawy. Po tej czynności dmuchawa zauważalnie cichnie. Podczas pracy na zdławionym odcinku zdecydowanie pracuje głośniej i bardzo mocno się grzeje.


Dzięki za informację. Wkrótce sprawdzę to u siebie.

----------


## Yarorot

U mnie kożuch zniknął.

----------


## miro72

Kłaniam się.
Czy ucho za które wyciągacie podstawę dmuchawy macie oryginalnie? Ja mam tam tylko taką lichą blaszkę - jak po drugiej stronie dmuchawy, za którą trzyma(ła) się guma opasująca dmuchawę. Mógłbym spróbować odkręcić tę blaszkę i wkręcić tam dokupione ucho ale trochę się boję czy w związku z brakiem ucha nie mam jakiejś innej podstawy i czy nie rozp..ieprzę tego wszystkiego podczas wyciągania?

----------


## jamesdio

> Kłaniam się.
> Czy ucho za które wyciągacie podstawę dmuchawy macie oryginalnie?


Trudno powiedzieć, co to znaczy oryginalne? Ja mam takie ucho jakby z pręta walcowanego wygiętego właśnie na kształt ucha. Trochę to jest podobne do śruby, którą się stosuje do huśtawek itp. Jeśli Ci się wydaje liche, to po wyjęciu wymień, bo podstawa lekko nie wychodzi. Albo zapodaj jakieś zdjęcie...

----------


## miro72

Cześć.
Za każdym razem kiedy mam wstawić zdjęcie na to forum czuję się bezradny (nie wiem, może to kwestia mojego komputera ale za cholerę nie daję rady mimo różnych technik).
Fotka po wyjęciu dmuchawy:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qys...ew?usp=sharing
Jak widać - taka oto lipna blaszka. Oczywiście mogę ją wyjąć i wkręcić w otwór nagwintowane ucho, jednak jeżeli po drugiej stronie jest tylko nakrętka z podkładką, to... wiadomo.
A za blaszkę pewnie nie uciągnę.
Mogę nawet wkręcić dwa uszy (dwoje uszu), jednak - jak pisałem - nie wiem jak to wygląda pod spodem.

A mój problem jest taki, że przerzuca mi za dużo do pierwszej komory, skutkiem czego przelewa się także do komory drugiej.

----------


## jamesdio

To wygląda jakby zapomnieli dokręcić ucha do wyjmowania włazu. Tę blaszkę to Ty urwiesz jak za nią pociągniesz. Najlepiej zadzwoń do nich i się spytaj jak to wyjąć. Ciekawe co powiedzą. Tzn. wiem, co - że tego się nie wyjmuje, ale i tak bym zadzwonił. Ostatecznie wywierciłbym otwór blisko krawędzi i włożył jakiś wygięty pręt i tak bym to wyjął. A otwór później bym zakleił...

----------


## Leprechaun

miro72 fotka niestety już się nie wyświetla ale tak czy siak w tym wątku było opisywane jak to wyjąć i na czwartej stronie jest mój film który powinien deko pomóc. Najlepiej to wyjmij kompresor. Odgrzeb cały komin włazu i wyjmij całą rurę choć też może być ciężko bo się zapiekło i zimno.

----------


## miro72

Kłaniam się.
Wrzucam jeszcze raz link do fotki:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qys...ew?usp=sharing
Ucha nie ma. Nie udało mi się dodzwonić do Ekopolu przez Sylwestrem, będę próbował po niedzieli.
Odkopanie grozi rozwodem :-]
Na dzień dzisiejszy wymieniłem membrany, odpompowałem pierwszą komorę, wyłowiłem kilkanaście kształtek. Podłączyłem wyłącznik czasowy (wcześniej nie było). Niepokoi mnie ilość przerzucanej wody przez mamuta - leci mocno całym przekrojem rury  :Confused:

----------


## rwojtek

> Kłaniam się.
> Wrzucam jeszcze raz link do fotki:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qys...ew?usp=sharing
> Ucha nie ma. Nie udało mi się dodzwonić do Ekopolu przez Sylwestrem, będę próbował po niedzieli.
> Odkopanie grozi rozwodem :-]
> Na dzień dzisiejszy wymieniłem membrany, odpompowałem pierwszą komorę, wyłowiłem kilkanaście kształtek. Podłączyłem wyłącznik czasowy (wcześniej nie było). Niepokoi mnie ilość przerzucanej wody przez mamuta - leci mocno całym przekrojem rury


Masz zamiar wyłowić wszystkie kształtki, aby dobrać się do dyfuzora? Chyba inaczej nie da się tego zrobić?

----------


## rwojtek

Jeśli wyjmiesz ten duży gumowy "korek" , to za ten otwór raczej też powinno dać się wyjąć denko/podstawę pompy.

----------


## miro72

Kształtki wyłowiłem z pierwszej komory. W jakiś sposób zostały tam przerzucone.
PS. W jaki sposób poznajecie że bakterie są i "robią robotę"? Ja - ponieważ (chyba) miałem zatkany przelew z I do II komory, musiałem wyłączyć dmuchawę na kilkanaście (lub trochę więcej) godzin bo przelewało mi górą do komory II. Po wizycie szambelana wrzuciłem do WC dwie tabletki Biofosu i nie wiem czy to wystarczy?
Za otwór po korku trochę boję się szarpać żeby nie połamać wszystkiego w cholerę...

----------


## rwojtek

O tym czy bakterie robią robotę niech wypowiedzą się Ci, którzy mogą co  nieco powiedzieć o osadzie czynnym, który można pobrać z ostatniej komory. Na początek wystarczy "wsadzić" nos do oczyszczalni i niuchać. Raczej smrodku jak z typowego szamba nie powinno być czuć. Poza tym na kształtkach powinno być trochę takich glutków, to są chyba kolonie bakterii, które żywią się tym co wydalamy.
Przelew z pierwszej komory do drugiej raczej nie powinien się przytkać, no chyba, że nie wybierałeś z oczyszczalni kilka lat i jak to mówił mi szambonurek, wtedy trza łomem rozbijać, aby wyciągnąć coś z komory.
Za ten otwór powinno dać się wyciągnąć chociaż sam nie próbowałem. Ważne, aby ciągnąć równo i prosto do góry, bo inaczej się zaklinuje na skos. Tylko co wtedy z rurką, napowietrzającą, czy ma ona wystarczającą długość pod pokrywą, aby z pokrywą ją wyciągnąć a nie urwać bo okaże się, że jest za krótka.
Mnie z kolei od pewnego czasu zastanawia jak należałoby dobrać się do dyfuzora napowietrzającego, aby móc go w razie potrzeby wymienić. Potrzebuję takiej "łopatologicznej" instrukcji, aby zrobić samemu. Chyba, że jest ktoś na forum kto robi takie rzeczy, oczywiście odpłatnie.

----------


## miro72

Pora wrócić do gry  ::-(: 
W zeszłym roku pisałem o tym że nie mam jak dobrać się do trzeciej komory, bo nie zamontowali ucha w pokrywie.
Potem przyszły mrozy, szambelan wyjął na szybko pierwszą komorę i jakoś minęło kilka miesięcy.
Na ten moment przestałem przypisywać smrody w okolicy sąsiadom i siłom innym :-] Bo zwyczajnie moja oczyszczalnia nie działa. Do tej pory: wymieniłem membrany, wybrałem pierwszą komorę, założyłem programator czasowy (nie było), zaszczepiłem Bio7 Choc, dosypuję Bio7 Entretien. Efekt - komora napowietrzania ładnie bąbluje, mamut przerzuca, w trzeciej komorze widoczny osad (choć chyba nie w ilościach dramatycznych), wokół oczyszczani śmierdzi (podczas pracy dmuchawy) no i kształtki są czyste jak pupa niemowlaka. Po zdjęciu dekla cuchnie jak z szamba. No i nie wiem. Chyba wypompuję absolutnie wszystko. Nie wiem - czy zawartość komory napowietrzania mogła "zepsuć się" na tyle że nie potrafi się odbudować? Po którymś tam dodaniu bakterii widziałem w niej dość dużo piany ale chyba jednak nie poszło to dalej we właściwym kierunku, skoro dalej śmierdzi.

----------


## rwojtek

Masz odpowietrzenie/wentylację kanalizacji w domu? Może to jest przyczyną smrodku?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> [...] Efekt - komora napowietrzania ładnie bąbluje, mamut przerzuca, w trzeciej komorze widoczny osad (choć chyba nie w ilościach dramatycznych), wokół oczyszczani śmierdzi (podczas pracy dmuchawy) no i kształtki są czyste jak pupa niemowlaka. Po zdjęciu dekla cuchnie jak z szamba. No i nie wiem. Chyba wypompuję absolutnie wszystko. Nie wiem - czy zawartość komory napowietrzania mogła "zepsuć się" na tyle że nie potrafi się odbudować? Po którymś tam dodaniu bakterii widziałem w niej dość dużo piany ale chyba jednak nie poszło to dalej we właściwym kierunku, skoro dalej śmierdzi.


Jeśli cuchnie jak z szamba to oznacza, że komora ma deficyt tlenu potrzebny do poprawnej pracy. Ten typ oczyszczalni jest typową oczyszczalnią przepływową więc jej skuteczność zależy od sporej ilości czynników. 

Pamiętajmy, że ze wraz z upływem czasu podzespoły działają gorzej i nie chodzi tu tylko o membrany dmuchawy, ale np o dyfuzor napowietrzający, który obrasta mikrobiologią zmniejszając skutecznośc napowietrzania.

Jeśli w komorze napowietrzanej masz obumarły osad czynny to dodatkowo zużywa on tlen wiec faktycznie może takbyć ze oczyszczalnia sama nie wróci do poprawnej pracy i wymaga tzw. resetu, czyli wypompowania całości (trzeba uważać aby nic nie uszkodzić przy tej czynności).

Nie ma sensu szprycowac oczyszczalni róznej maści biopreparatami - stosuj jeden (aczkolwiek te najtańsze to zwykłe przesypki zawierające np. trociny). Najlepiej ten który wywołał pienienie - biała piana pachnąca proszkiem do prania to objaw intensywnego namnażania osadu czynnego.

Dopiero po resecie można próbować szukać przczyny.

----------


## rwojtek

Jak dobrać się do opróżnienia komory napowietrzanej, aby nic nie uszkodzić?
Chodzi mi o praktyczne wskazówki.

----------


## miro72

Cześć.
Dziękuję za podpowiedzi.
Wentylacja / odpowietrzenie - dwie rury 110 wyciągnięte pod kalenicę. Zresztą przez kilka lat działało. Ale zajrzałem i tu - odpiąłem rurę od dachówki odpowietrzającej i po kilku minutach smród był w całym domu. Znaczy działa.
Po którymś tam dodaniu bakterii poczułem jakby subtelny bukiet proszku do prania  :smile:  Jednak był ulotny i szybko wszystko wróciło do nie-normy.
Chyba więc trzeba wszystko wybrać do zera. Wybranie komory reaktora nie jest chyba skomplikowane. Trzeba jeno uważać na dyfuzor i kształtki, jednak szambelan miał - jak widziałem - sprytną nakładkę na rurę, dzięki której nie powinien ich zassać.

----------


## rwojtek

Będę czekał w takim razie na to co tam zastaniesz.
Jestem również ciekawy jak należałoby wymienić dyfuzor w tej oczyszczalni. Czekam na zdjęcia z całej operacji, gdyż również mam taką oczyszczalnię i zastanawiam się jak wymienić dyfuzor napowietrzający.
Aha jak coś to poproszę zdjęcie tej nakładki na rurę ssącą.

----------


## miro72

Muszę przyspieszyć akcję bo zauważyłem że podczas pracy dmuchawy przelewa się górą z pierwszej komory do drugiej :-/
Po wyłączeniu dmuchawy poziom się wyrównuje.
Do bani z tym wszystkim.

----------


## rwojtek

To faktycznie coś nie tak.

----------


## Marcin1000

Ta oczyszczalnia ma bardzo mały właz, więc wydaje mi się, że jeżeli bardzo chcesz wymieniać dyfuzor, to lepiej wrzuć z jakimś obciążnikiem (np. przykręć do kostki brukowej) nowy dyfuzor i po prostu podepnij do starego węża z powietrzem. Wydaje mi się, że wymiana jeden do jednego będzie nie realna. Dodatkowo - jeśli uznacie to za słaby pomysł to skorygujcie- może wystarczyło by podłączyć na chwilę mocniejszą dmuchawę tak żeby "przedmuchać" otwory w starym dyfuzorze, zamiast montować nowy? Jeśli wybierasz złoże z 1 komory to sprawdź czy nie jest w tłuszczu bo wtedy przed wrzuceniem do właściwej komory powinno się je umyć.

----------


## rwojtek

Nowy dyfuzor można wrzucić, tylko jak wtedy podpiąć go do rurki od dmuchawy? Przecież nie da się wejść do środka.

----------


## miro72

"Jeśli wybierasz złoże z 1 komory to sprawdź czy nie jest w tłuszczu bo wtedy przed wrzuceniem do właściwej komory powinno się je umyć."
Tego nie rozumiem.
Z frontu - po wielu trudach wyjąłem podstawę dmuchawy - musiałem dorobić sprytny wieszak (nie miałem ucha) i po kilku próbach wyszarpałem go wreszcie do góry.
Przy okazji - kilka stron wcześniej ktoś pisał że (podobnie jak u mnie) podnosił mu się poziom w pierwszej komorze podczas pracy dmuchawy. I zdiagnozował że powodem była nieszczelność na trójniku. I tak staram się ogarnąć - jak miałoby to związek? Bo gdyby mamut nie miał powietrza, to chyba nie przerzucałby i tyle? A gdyby dyfuzor nie dostawał powietrza byłyby inne efekty? U mnie przelewa się górą i nie wiem z jakiego powodu (mamut przerzuca, dyfuzor bąbluje)?
PS.
Szambelan zmienił zdanie i kazał mi samemu wybrać sobie kształtki ("podbierakiem albo siatką na motyle"  :Smile: )

----------


## b2211

Cóż moja rada nie koniecznie dobra. Najpierw pojawił się wielki kożuch, ogólnie masakra, o dziwo jak był kożuch to nic nie śmierdziało.  Oczywiście sterownik padł od włączania i wyłączania napowietrzania i chodziło to cały czas. Potem wybranie wszystkiego lub prawie wszystkiego z trzech komór zalanie czystą wodą i restart. Cóż najpierw smrodku nie było teraz się często pojawia. Moja organoleptyczna analiza doprowadziła mnie do tego iż jest to bardzo trudne w użytkowaniu urządzenie które powinno mieć wręcz idealny dopływ gówienek jak i bakterii. Oczywiście żadnej chemii pranie, mycie, domestosy itd, nie i jeszcze raz nie. Teraz do brzegu ze smrodkiem dosyć częstym się pogodziłem, kożucha nie mam, oczyszczalnia chodzi dobrze, stosuje pranie, mycie oraz domestos. Podjęte czynności: instalacja wtyczki która załącza pompę napowietrzającą zgodnie z harmonogramem (powiedzmy pół godziny pracy pół godziny przerwy), i co uważam za najważniejsze zalecane bakterie wsypuję nie raz na miesiąc tylko co tydzień a tak naprawdę dwa razy w tygodniu (w końcu kto bogatemu zabroni).  I taka moja rada sprawdzona ale nie koniecznie słuszna.

----------


## miro72

@b2211
Jakich bakterii używasz?

----------


## WojtekINST

> Nowy dyfuzor można wrzucić, tylko jak wtedy podpiąć go do rurki od dmuchawy? Przecież nie da się wejść do środka.


Nowy dyfuzor to nowe rurki, a raczej wąż techniczny. Lepiej nie męczyć się i wpinać takie rzeczy w miejscu wygodnego dostępu. Potem łatwiej dokręcić obejmy. To rada ogólna, a nie tylko do tego modelu  :smile:

----------


## b2211

> @b2211
> Jakich bakterii używasz?


BIOLATRIN Próbowałem stosować też inne takie w tabletkach raz na miesiąc niby miały być stosowane ale nic dobrego z tego nie wyszło (jeszcze mi trochę tego zostało).  Te inne oczywiście były stosowane przed olśnieniem kiedy miałem węża w kieszeni i myślałem że stosowanie bakterii nie jest tak ważne.

----------


## rwojtek

Osobiście używam Biozym Neozyme, takie rozpuszczalne saszetki.
Wrzucam raz na tydzień jedną do sedesu, rodzina 2+2. Nie używam domestosa.

----------


## Marcin1000

> "Jeśli wybierasz złoże z 1 komory to sprawdź czy nie jest w tłuszczu bo wtedy przed wrzuceniem do właściwej komory powinno się je umyć."
> Tego nie rozumiem.
> )


 Chodzi mi o to, że jeżeli złoże przepłynęło do 1 komory i chcemy je wrzucić z powrotem do właściwej komory to w osadniku wstępnym mogło usmarować się w zbierającym się tam często tłuszczu. Jeżeli tak wrzucimy je do komory biologicznej nie będzie mogło obrosnąć błoną i nie spełni swojej funkcji, stąd napisałem o umyciu go.

----------


## miro72

Udało mi się wyjąć podstawę pompy, choć nie miałem ucha. Faktycznie - bez długiej lagi nie ma szans.
Wybrałem wszystkie (?) kształtki z komory reaktora. Szczerze mówiąc, myślałem że będzie ich trochę mniej.



Wygląda po nich (i po zawartości komory), że kompletnie nie działo się tam, co powinno. Dodatkowo wyglądało na to że przelewało się to wszystko nie od wczoraj. Absolutnie wszystko jest do wybrania.
Naszła mnie jeszcze jedna myśl - czy nie mogło się stać tak, że wąż do dyfuzora odpiął się / pękł? Nie wiem czy bąblujący dyfuzor powinien dawać taki efekt jak na filmie - czy to bąblowanie nie wygląda jak z oderwanej rury (uwaga - zdjęcia ekstremalne)?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SSN...ew?usp=sharing

Czekam na szambelana. Po majówce kolejka wyjątkowo długa.

----------


## b2211

~miro72 Na pocieszenie u mnie to gorzej wyglądało jeden wielki kożuch w 1 komorze, natomiast przelewanie w ogóle nie działało. Kształtki pływały jak popadnie właściwie były w każdej komorze (też byłem zdziwiony że ich aż tyle jest), sam wrzuciłem większą połowę.  Moja rada u mnie tak było w ostatniej komorze też miałem kształtki więc założyłem siatkę w razie czego aby nie przeszły z 2 do 3.

----------


## rwojtek

> Udało mi się wyjąć podstawę pompy, ........
> . Po majówce kolejka wyjątkowo długa.


Czekam na dalszy rozwój sytuacji z niecierpliwością i o ile to możliwe poproszę o więcej zdjęć/filmów z realizacji całego przedsięwzięcia.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## miro72

Już po... Szambelan przyjechał, wyciągnął co się dało. Szczerze mówiąc, myślałem że będzie Armagedon a wcale nie wyglądał to wszystko najgorzej. Pompiarz też stwierdził że było "czysto i przyjemnie" a w porównaniu z tym co on na innych oczyszczalniach widzi, to w ogóle mistrzostwo świata.
No tyle że nie działało i śmierdziało.
Co zauważyłem: w trzeciej komorze minimalny osad, który spłukał się po chwili lekkim strumieniem wody. W komorze reaktora ścianki czyste, jedynie obrośnięte kiściami śmieci przy wlocie do dyfuzora. Sam dyfuzor bąbluje chyba jeszcze całkiem nieźle. W komorze pierwszej - jak to w komorze pierwszej.
Na kształtkach ślady osadu - coś tam było ale nie jestem przekonany czy dokładnie tak powinny one wyglądać. Co ciekawe - kształtki były jakby dwóch rodzajów (inny materiał, inne gabaryty). Na jednym z rodzajów praktycznie nie było żadnych śladów.
Reasumując - obawiałem się że może coś stało się z zasilaniem dyfuzora albo że do drugiej komory zostało przerzuconych mnóstwo śmieci, które blokowało działanie całości. Na ten moment myślę że z jakichś powodów nie mogłem utrzymać złoża o dostatecznych własnościach, choć nie wiem dlaczego, tym bardziej że próbowałem też zaszczepiać dedykowanymi dawkami startowymi.
Muszę przyznać, że do tej pory oczyszczalnia - przez sześć lat - działała naprawdę dobrze. Na tyle dobrze że praktycznie nawet nie dodawałem bakterii ani nie wymieniałem membran - po prostu o niej zapomniałem.
Teraz zalałem komory do połowy, łapię ścieki a wczoraj do komory I dodałem bakterie startowe. Gdy zacznie się przelewać uruchomię dmuchawę. I zobaczymy co będzie dalej.
Poniżej małe foto/video story.

----------


## miro72

... ciąg dalszy.







https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c3X...ew?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1y7L...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Leprechaun

Na przestrzeni lat te konstrukcje były trochę zmieniane. Praktycznie jedna z lepszych a dla mnie najlepsza dokumentacja fotograficzna środka. Ze zdjęć wynika, że dyfuzor masz zamocowany opaskami co dawało by względem tego co dotychczas pisano (że jest mocowany na stałe a nowy trzeba utopić za pomocą jakiegoś obciążnika) względnie łatą wymianę dyfuzora jeżeli ktoś tam wejdzie.

----------


## rwojtek

miro72, jestem bardzo wdzięczny za spełnienie mojej prośby co do dokumentacji zdjęciowej i filmowej. Faktycznie do tej pory nikt nie zrobił tego lepiej.
Co do wymiany dyfuzora. Czy jest on mocowany na stałe czy trytytkami, to i tak wciąż nie wiadomo jak dostać się tam do środka, aby wymienić ten dyfuzor.
Przyznam się szczerze, że moja BioHybryda również ma 6 lat (i co 2 lata wymieniane membrany w pompce  :big grin:  ) ale już teraz chętnie bym wymienił dyfuzor na nowy. Przecież nie jest to wcale drogi element. Tylko żeby ktoś dokładnie podpowiedział jak to wykonać (jak opróżnić oczyszczalnię już wiemy  :smile:  ) lub przyjechał i to zrobił za nie za duże pieniądze, byłoby super.
Fajnie też by było gdyby na forum był przedstawiciel producenta i zaproponował nam jakieś słuszne rozwiązanie.

----------


## miro72

Tak naprawdę te włazy w ogóle nie powinny być przewidziane jako otwory wejściowe. Trochę siedzę w branży pokrewnej i np. wg WUDT przy tak długiej tulei włazowej średnica otworu powinna wynosić co najmniej 600 mm, my mamy tylko 400 mm. A już abstrahując - musiałby to być naprawdę wątły osobnik aby dostać się do środka, zważywszy dodatkowo na przegrodę pomiędzy komorami. Więc nie wiem jak wygląda serwis.
BTW. Trzeci dzień po uruchomieniu. Piany brak :-/

----------


## rwojtek

A bakterie mają co jeść? W samej wodzie to raczej nie będę myślały o 500+  :big grin:

----------


## miro72

Ciąg dalszy. Znowu - po czterech miesiącach od restartu zaczyna się zabawa. Z komory pierwszej do drugiej prawie się nie przelewa. Skutek - po wyłączeniu dmuchawy syf z komory pierwszej wlewa się do rury od mamuta. Finalnie - w studzience za oczyszczalnią można znaleźć wszystko. Dalszy skutek - prawdopodobnie mam już zatkany drenaż. Bakterie ładuję co tydzień. Doraźnie wrzuciłem pompę do studzienki za oczyszczalnią i odpompowuję to co tam się zbiera. Mam dość. Chyba wiem na co wydam pieniądze wiosną.

----------


## b2211

> Mam dość. Chyba wiem na co wydam pieniądze wiosną.


 Powiem Ci jedno co zauważyłem, właściwie przez przypadek a wynika z tego że masz to samo. Jeżeli nie masz odpływu z trzeciej komory zaczyna się problem i to naprawdę poważny. Następuje bardzo niekorzystne zjawisko którego producent nie przewidział. Pompa która ma przelewać wodę czystą z trzeciej komory do pierwszej w momencie braku odpływu z trzeciej komory i osiągnięcia poziomu syfu powyżej rury wylotowej pierwszej komory zaczyna przy przerwie pomiędzy pracą pompy zasysać cały syf z pierwszej komory do trzeciej. Jak otworzysz trzecią komorę zobaczysz cały syf z pierwszej komory chustki, gówienka, bakterie  itd. Na początku nie wiedziałem skąd się bierze ten syf w trzeciej komorze i myślałem że z 1 wchodzi do 2 a potem do 3 co wydawało mi się dziwne gdyż w 2 nie miałem tego syfu. Więc albo masz wysoki poziom wód gruntowych albo masz gliniaste podłoże ewentualnie zatkany odpływ z 3 komory. Zmiana oczyszczalni nic Ci nie pomoże jeżeli nie będziesz miał gdzie odprowadzić wodę z 3 komory, jedyne co to wydasz kasę na nową oczyszczalnie. Dodam tylko, iż nie wyłączanie tylko ciągła praca pompy nie usunie problemu co najwyżej albo zajedziesz pompę albo będziesz miał ciągły smród z oczyszczalni z powodu tego, iż nie będą się mogły namnażać bakterie.  Muszą być przerwy w pracy pompy a to niestety powoduje transport syfu z 1 komory do 3 komory oczywiście w przypadku braku odpływu z 3 komory i zalania rury podającej czystą wodę w 1 komorze.

----------


## jamesdio

Czyli cała oczyszczalnia jest "przelana" poziom wody powinien być poniżej tej rury od mamuta. Ładowanie bakterii co tydzień nic nie da. Jakie w ogóle te bakterie tam sypiesz? Tak z ciekawości pytam. Ja bym to wybrał wszystko szambelanem tzn. pierwszą komorę i ostatnią. A z drugiej bym spróbował wybrać około połowę, ale z samego dna, żeby nie wciągnąć tych cudownych kształtek PP. Następnie zalałbym wodą całkowicie trzecią komorę i do drugiej też bym dolał czystej wody, żeby pomóc tej oczyszczalni. Tylko przy wybieraniu uważaj, żeby Ci nie wypchnęło, zbiornika na powierzchnię.

Skoro poziom wody jest za wysoki tzn, że drenaż faktycznie się zapchał. Moim zdaniem nie próbuj tych perhydroli i innych specyfików na udrożnienie drenażu, bo jeszcze nie słyszałem żeby to podziałało. Strata czasu i pieniędzy. Albo nowy drenaż/studnia albo 4 tys. na szambo betonowe i szambelan co 3 tygodnie.

----------


## miro72

Cześć.
Widzę że ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda, czyli nie jestem sam  :smile: 
@b2211 
Mam takie same wnioski - przelewa się rurą bo nie ma odbioru. Jak mówiłem - wrzuciłem pompę do studzienki i odpompowuję wodę na zewnątrz. Jednak to nie powoduje wyrównywania się poziomów w I i II komorze - dlaczego? Drenaż mam zawalony to raz a dwa, coś popieprzyło się z warunkami gruntowymi. Może na sąsiedniej budowie coś zrobili z drenami, bo ewidentnie skutek jest od czasu jej rozpoczęcia. Gdy zastanawiałem się nad oczyszczalnią miałem geologa - wyrok - warunki idealne (sam piasek, malina). Teraz jest tak że po opadach mam w studzience za oczyszczalnią wodny świat - wszystko zalane. Co do dmuchawy - przez kilka lat chodziła non stop - ani instalator ani ekopol nie zająknęli się na temat pracy cyklicznej. Teraz mam programator ale umarłemu to i kadzidło...
@jamesdio 
Kilka miesięcy temu wywaliłem wszystko z oczyszczalni - włącznie z komorą reaktora (pisałem o tym na forum). Cztery-pięć miesięcy to trochę często na takie zabawy. Pewnie skończy się wizytą szambelana (też trochę często) i opracowaniem strategii na przeróbkę odbioru. Z tej trzeciej komory to co ja wybiorę - tyle co nic. Do bani z tym wszystkim. PS. Bakterie to biolatrin.

----------


## jamesdio

Wiem, że z trzeciej komory jest mało, ale musisz to wybrać i zalać czystą wodą, żeby to w ogóle działało. Ale też, właśnie żeby "w ogóle działało" to musisz mieć odbiór wody, jak pisze @b2211. Rozumiem Twój ból. Zmiana oczyszczalni nic nie da. Ekopol moim zdaniem jest do bani jeśli chodzi o oczyszczalnie. Piszę to z nie dlatego, żeby ich oczerniać, ale wiem, bo sam mam ich sprzęt. Natomiast, jeśli się pilnuje pewnych tematów, to da się żyć z tą oczyszczalnią. Przede wszystkim przepompownia. Wtedy zawsze możesz pompą wypompować wodę gdziekolwiek na plac w przypadku jakiejś awarii odbioru wody (zapchany drenaż, wysoki poziom wód itp.). Ja ogólnie przez większość roku wodę pompuję na podwórko, a tylko podczas zimy korzystam ze studni chłonnej. Ale mam pół hektara placu, więc takie rozwiązanie nie u każdego zdaje egzamin. I dwa razy w roku wzywam szambelana i ZAWSZE wybieram z trzeciej komory po czym zalewam ją czystą wodą.

----------


## b2211

> Jak mówiłem - wrzuciłem pompę do studzienki i odpompowuję wodę na zewnątrz. Jednak to nie powoduje wyrównywania się poziomów w I i II komorze - dlaczego?


Cóż sprawa jest banalnie prosta. W momencie przekroczenia poziomu odpływu z 1 do 2 komory, czyli zalane są otwory pomiędzy którymi przepływała woda z 1 do 2 komory. Skutkuje to również brakiem odpływu z 2 do 3 komory i następuje napełnianie się wyłącznie komory 1 do momentu przekroczenia poziomu ścianki oddzielającej 1 od 2 komory. Tym samym w 1 komorze masz więcej syfu niż w 2 i syf zakrywa ci rurę łączącą i transportującą wodę z 3 komory do 1 komory. Jednocześnie w momencie przerwy pracy pompy syf z pierwszej leci tą rurą do 3 komory zamiast na odwrót. I na końcu masz taki sam syf w 1 jaki i w 3 komorze. Natomiast najładniejsza woda jest w 2 komorze.. Reasumując zatkane otwory przepływowe pomiędzy komorami 1, 2 i 3 powodują podwyższanie się poziomu wody w 1 komorze

----------


## b2211

Wypompuj wodę w 2 komorze to zobaczysz jak pięknie odsłonią ci się otwory przepływowe pomiędzy 1 a 2 komorą i wtedy dopiero wyrównają ci się poziomy w  wszystkich 3 komorach,

----------


## jamesdio

Może by jeszcze dobrze było wężem te otwory potraktować, tzn. przepłukać je żeby był przepływ. Weź węża odkręć wodę i przepłucz silnym strumieniem te otwory.

----------


## b2211

Żeby była jasna sprawa winą nie są zatkane otwory tylko brak odpływu z trzeciej komory. Chociaż faktycznie czasem potrafią się przytkać ale winę ponosi tylko brak odpływu. I wtedy oczywiście musisz urządzeniem w postaci dużego gwoździa  wbitego do długiej listwy itp. odetkać otwory. Ale to dopiero jak okaże się iż po osiągnięciu poziomu wody poniżej otworów w 2 komorze woda z pierwszej komory tymi otworami nie przepływa.

----------


## miro72

Dziękuję za dyskusję.
Jedziemy dalej. Czy jest szansa na drugie życie drenażu? Czy - jak pisał @jamesdio - szkoda kasy i czasu?
A może inaczej - ja wiem, że czas zbierać pieniądze na wymianę ale czy komuś jednak udało się przedłużyć agonię układu o jakiś rozsądny czas poprzez dostępne metody?

----------


## miro72

Ta oczyszczalnia to jakaś hydrozagadka.
Wczoraj odpompowałem całą wodę ze studzienki za oczyszczalnią. Trwało to długo ale udało się.
Na wieczór zasypałem eksperymentalnie drenaż aktywatorem.
Dziś zaobserwowałem:
- w studzience sucho,
- w trzeciej komorze poziom poniżej rury wylotowej,
- w pierwszej komorze wysoko, aż przelewa się górą do II komory,
- otwory przelewowe między I a II widzę i nie widać aby były zawalone.
Nie mam pomysłów. Myślałem o tym że zatkał się wlot od strony I komory ale ktoś kiedys pisał że to mało prawdopodobne. Szambelana miałem 5 miesięcy temu i znów go zaprosiłem. Zresztą wtedy objawy były bardzo podobne (przelewało się górą). Przypomnę - teraz woda w ogóle nie przepływa za oczyszczalnię.
PS. Tak w ogóle to którędy przelewa się z II do III komory? Na rysunku jakoś tego nie widać.

----------


## b2211

Masz zatkane otwory przelewowe pomiędzy 1 i 2 komorą. Konieczne odetkanie czyli postępowanie jak napisałem wcześniej. Dodam tylko, iż odetkać musisz  od strony 2 komory a nie od strony 1 komory. Czyli otwory które znajdują się w 2 komorze.

----------


## miro72

Kilka miesięcy temu (podczas "resetu") zlewałem uczciwie te otwory ile się dało. To normalne, że one się tak przytykają co chwilę (normalna eksploatacja, żadnych chusteczek, etc.)?

----------


## b2211

Nie powinny Ci się przytykać przy normalnej eksploatacji. Niestety w twojej sytuacji (podobna do mojej) tzw. awarie powodowały nie tylko przepływ syfu z 1 do 3 komory ale także przepływ kształtek z 2 komory do dwóch pozostałych przede wszystkim do 1 komory. W przypadku dostania się tych kształtek w otwory przelewowe to właśnie one zatykały w największym stopniu te otwory. Niestety wyjęcie ich z tych otworów jest praktycznie nie możliwe, przynajmniej mi się nie udało co nie przeszkadza w przypadku prawidłowej pracy oczyszczalni. Najprawdopodobniej i tak kształtki dostały się z 2 komory do otworów przelewowych pomiędzy 1 a 2 komorą w wyniku podniesienia się poziomu wody w drugiej komorze i zakryciu tych otworów wodą. Nie wiem co za kretyn zrobił kształtki na tyle małe żeby się zmieściły w te otwory. Reasumując otwory została zatkane kształtkami + syf lub samym syfem.

----------


## b2211

Jeszcze jedno ~miro72 pilnuj sobie koniecznie prawidłowego przepływu wody pomiędzy 3 i 1 komorą ma Ci się załączać pompa 15 minut pracy 15 minut przerwy ostatecznie 30 minut pracy 30 minut przerwy. Wtedy właściwie jak spojrzysz do 1 komory będziesz miał brudną wodę a nie syf i to jest prawidłowa praca oczyszczalni. Powiem Ci jeszcze jedno wymiana na inną oczyszczalnie nic Ci nie da kompletnie tylko wyrzucisz kasę w błoto. Wszystkie pracują bardzo podobnie a brak odpływu z oczyszczalni logicznie myśląc zablokuje każdą oczyszczalnię.

----------


## miro72

OK, wszystkie otwory miałem zatkane kształtkami, które kiedyś przedostały się do komory I i skutecznie zatkały przepływ. I utknęły naprawdę solidnie.
@b2211
Co zrobiłeś ze swoim przytkanym drenażem, bo nie doszukałem się?

----------


## b2211

Nic sam się odetkał. U mnie na razie nie ma  z tym problemu ponieważ mam zrobiony odpływ z drenażu. Więc przepływa przez drenaż i płynie dalej. Jedynie jak odpływ zatka ziemia to wtedy zaczyna się zabawa. Oczywiście mówię o  zatkanym odpływie już poza drenażem. Ogólnie mam komory, tunele drenażowe. Żałuję że nie pociągnąłem takiej rury drenażowej od samej oczyszczalni przez komory i dalej wtedy by mi się nie przytkała. A tak ro rurę mam dopiero od tuneli pociągniętą i tam ją właśnie zatyka przynajmniej tak uważam.

----------

